# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2014



## Gilmet (1 Out 2014 às 01:44)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Cluster (1 Out 2014 às 17:21)

As temperaturas subiram um pouco na Madeira principalmente as mínimas. A previsão aponta para os próximos dias um pouco mais quentes.

Ps :Alguém por acaso sabe se a estação de Porto Moniz é uma EMA ou RUEMA?


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 18:36)

Cluster disse:


> As temperaturas subiram um pouco na Madeira principalmente as mínimas. A previsão aponta para os próximos dias um pouco mais quentes.
> 
> Ps :Alguém por acaso sabe se a estação de Porto Moniz é uma EMA ou RUEMA?



Não é uma das estações automáticas do IPMA, é tudo o que eu posso dizer.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2014 às 20:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco.








Hoje, o dia iniciou-se com céu muito nublado a encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da manhã e tornando-se pouco nublado a limpo. Durante a madrugada/início da manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Relativamente ao dia de ontem, choveu um pouco por todo o arquipélago. No Nordeste, choveu mais significativamente, segundo os dados da estação de lá e de relatos de algumas pessoas. Em relação a trovoada, registaram-se algumas descargas elétricas principalmente na Ilha de Santa Maria, tendo-se registado o mesmo também na Ilha de São Miguel.

Seguem-se os valores de precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de anteontem e as 12h de ontem registados nas estações do IPMA.


*Precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de anteontem (29/09/2014) e as 12h de ontem (30/09/2014):*

*- Corvo: *27 mm
*- Flores: *0,8 mm
*- Faial: *13 mm
*- Pico: *22 mm
*- São Jorge: *5 mm
*- Graciosa: *13 mm
*- Terceira: *15 mm
*- São Miguel: *35 mm
*- Santa Maria: *0,1 mm



O valor mais elevado foi registado na Estação do Nordeste, cujo valor foi 35 mm. Apesar do valor baixo registado pela Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria, é óbvio que choveu muito mais, por isso esses valores não refletem a precipitação que realmente caiu na ilha toda, aplicando-se o mesmo às outras ilhas.





Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira. Um bom mês de Outubro a todos.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2014 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, céu praticamente limpo e com uma temperatura agradável


----------



## Afgdr (2 Out 2014 às 16:26)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco a bonançoso. Está um belo dia de Verão, nem parece Outono... 







Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2014 às 12:28)

Bom Dia

Ontem e hoje uns dias de outono muito bons aliás, melhores que muitos dias do mês último mês de Agosto...


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2014 às 19:59)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, foi mais um dia de Verão no Outono, com muito sol. O céu apresentou-se em geral limpo, excepto durante a manhã que se apresentou muito nublado.










Comtinuação de uma boa sexta-feira. Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Cluster (4 Out 2014 às 16:12)

Boa tarde, Madeira segue com algum calor dados do dia de ontem: Estação do Funchal mínima 22,5, máxima 28.3, Ponta do Sol, mínima 22, máxima 29.3. Uma continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Out 2014 às 19:46)

Boa tarde! 

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, apenas com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco. Hoje, foi novamente um dia de Verão, com muito sol. Que belos dias...os últimos 3 dias, mais o dia de hoje.







Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Cluster (5 Out 2014 às 16:11)

Boa tarde parece que os dias vão ficar mais amenos pela ilha da Madeira, valores para a estação na Ponta do Sol ontem: 21.5 mínima, 30 máxima. Continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2014 às 19:43)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado por nuvens altas, com muito sol, aumentando de nebulosidade e tornando-se muito nublado a encoberto.  Agora para o final da tarde, caiu algum chuvisco.










Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Out 2014 às 19:48)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas. Durante a madrugada e manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros e até ao início da tarde caiu algum chuvisco e aguaceiros.







Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Out 2014 às 00:11)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado no início da manhã, aumentando de nebulosidade e tornando-se encoberto, com poucas abertas. Caiu algum chuvisco durante a madrugada e caíram alguns alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, tendo sido um deles moderado. Agora à noite, caiu apenas algum chuvisco.

Nos últimos dias, a humidade relativa tem estado muito alta, incluindo o dia de hoje que também foi húmido.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2014 às 16:59)

No geral, céu com algumas nuvens no Açores. Algumas imagens:

Ponta Delgada





Lagoa do Fogo:





Sete Cidades:





Faial:


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2014 às 00:39)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o dia iniciou-se com chuva em geral fraca/chuvisco, que durou até ao final da manhã/início da tarde. Durante a tarde, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo, apresentando algumas zonas muita nebulosidade, que foi gradualmente diminuindo. Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros/chuvisco/chuva fraca.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2014 às 00:16)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto, com algumas abertas.





Continuação de uma  boa quinta-feira.


----------



## a410ree (10 Out 2014 às 11:23)

Bom dia !
Manha com alguma chuva na madeira, que por agora está mais calmo !


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2014 às 22:25)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade, com boas abertas durante a tarde. Durante a madrugada, caiu alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco.

A manhã foi fria... 



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira. Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2014 às 23:59)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco.

A temperatura ronda os 17ºC e a humidade relativa os 70%.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral com pouca nebulosidade, com períodos de maior nebulosidade e fez algum sol. Ontem à noite, caiu um aguaceiro.

*Edit (23h23):* Chove por aqui...




Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2014 às 01:58)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, AGH, nada de chuva...Uma noite agradável...
A partir de amanhã as previsões indicam que vamos ter uma semana de "aragens" por vezes forte..
O IPMA açores divulgou à pouco a carta de previsão para dia 14 colocando uma grande depressão a norte dos Açores. No caso desta descer mais um pouco iremos obter uns valores interessantes de vento e uma ondulação engraçada, para os amantes de fotografia...


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Out 2014 às 16:15)

Boa Tarde ...

Aqui por Angra dia bastante nublado com aguaceiros fracos ...

EDIT 1 (15:49) - Dizer que já há alguns minutos que chove com alguma intensidade por aqui ...

EDIT 2 (15:54) - Chuva forte nestes últimos minutos ...


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2014 às 19:21)

Boa tarde, neste momento não chove mas o céu encontra-se muito nublado


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 00:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento bonançoso.

A temperatura ronda os 19ºC e a humidade os 90%.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto durante todo o dia. A partir do meio da tarde, começou a cair alguns pingos ao de leve, sendo que a partir das 17h/18h caiu chuva em geral fraca e persistente e caíram alguns aguaceiros agora à noite. Também, o vento fez-se sentir com alguma intensidade, principalmente durante a tarde.




Continuação de um bom domingo. Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2014 às 15:53)

Boa Tarde ...

Aqui por Angra dia muito nublado com aguaceiros até agora fracos ... 

Nada fora do normal para esta altura do ano ...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso.

Hoje de manhã, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado e em algumas zonas limpo. Há pouco, caiu algum chuvisco.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a ondulação forte, de 6 a 7 m no Grupo Ocidental e de 6 a 6,5 m no Grupo Central.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 93/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa, de acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que devido à aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo para as ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central e um aumento da agitação marítima. Assim emite-se:

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 00UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 09UTC de 14-10-2014.
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA, relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 15UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 00UTC de 15-10-2014. Ondas noroeste de 6 a 6,5 metros.

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 18UTC de 2014-10-13 e as 03UTC de 14-10-2014.
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA, relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 09UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 00UTC de 15-10-2014. Ondas noroeste de 6 a 7 metros.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2014 às 16:52)

Boas ...

Aqui pela alta da cidade de Angra continua o dia bastante escuro e chuvoso com aguaceiros fracos a moderados ...


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2014 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.
Esta tarde:


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2014 às 01:35)

Boa noite,

Neblinas, chuva fraca e algum vento é assim que está a noite pela zona oeste da ilha terceira


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2014 às 10:46)

Hoje no menú temos os restos do ciclone tropical Fay.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Out 2014 às 12:52)

Bom dia. 
Aqui pela Lagoa, céu encoberto e chuva ao longo da manhã. Temperaturas amenas


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2014 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso.

Caíram alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a manhã, tendo começado depois a cair chuvisco/chuva fraca. Hoje de madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros e o vento soprou fresco a muito fresco.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a ondulação forte, de 6 a 7 m no Grupo Ocidental e de 6 a 6,5 m no Grupo Central.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 94/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 
“Na sequência do aviso anterior, emite-se:” 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 07UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 15UTC de 14-10-2014. 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 07UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 09UTC de 14-10-2014. 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 15UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 00UTC de 15-10-2014. Ondas noroeste de 6 a 6,5 metros. 

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 09UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 01UTC de 15-10-2014. Ondas noroeste de 6 a 7 metros.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2014 às 23:22)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco muito ao de leve e vento fraco.

Foram prolongados os avisos amarelos para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a ondulação forte, de 6 a 7 m. As ilhas mais a norte do arquipélago serão as mais afetadas.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 95/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 
“Na sequência do aviso anterior, emite-se:” 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA, relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 22UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 00UTC de 16-10-2014. Ondas noroeste de 6 a 7 metros. 

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA, relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 22UTC de 2014-10-14 e as 00UTC de 16-10-2014. Ondas noroeste de 6 a 7 metros.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2014 às 23:26)

Esta fotografia foi tirada hoje na *Ilha do Corvo* e mostra a forte ondulação que se registou hoje e que deverá continuar a registar-se amanhã.

Autora: Kathy Rita


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2014 às 17:37)

Por AGH, o tempo hj apresentou-se com boas abertas, um pouco de vento e alguma ondulação.
Para a madrugada de sexta feira espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo para a região, resta-nos aguardar para ver no que vai dar...


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2014 às 19:29)

Afgdr disse:


> Esta fotografia foi tirada hoje na *Ilha do Corvo* e mostra a forte ondulação que se registou hoje e que deverá continuar a registar-se amanhã.
> 
> Autora: Kathy Rita



Fotografia espectacular!


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2014 às 22:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso. A temperatura ronda os 18ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas a partir do meio da tarde.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental, especialmente para a Ilha de Santa Maria, devido a precipitação pontualmente forte. Foi prolongado o aviso amarelo para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a ondulação forte, de 6 a 7 m.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 96/2014*

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

Na sequência do anterior alerta referente a agitação marítima para os Grupos Ocidental e Central estende-se o prazo de validade do mesmo. Emite-se um novo alerta referente a precipitação para o Grupo Oriental e, em especial para a Ilha de Santa Maria, devido à proximidade de uma zona com fortes movimentos verticais e água precipitável associados a um vale frontal. 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-10-15 e as 03UTC de 16-10-2014 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-15 e as 00UTC de 17-10-2014 Ondas de noroeste de 6 a 7 metros, passando a oeste. 

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-15 e as 00UTC de 17-10-2014 Ondas de noroeste de 6 a 7 metros, passando a oeste.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2014 às 23:11)

Esta fotografia foi tirada ontem nas *Ilha das Flores*. As ilhas do Grupo Ocidental têm sido as mais afetadas pela forte ondulação provocada pela depressão localizada a N do arquipélago.

Autoria: Aero Gráfica


----------



## Afgdr (16 Out 2014 às 00:35)

Mais uma fotografia da forte ondulação tirada hoje na *Ilha do Corvo*...


Autoria: Kathy Rita


----------



## Afgdr (16 Out 2014 às 14:12)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje de manhã, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo, mas aumentou de nebulosidade e tornou-se parcialmente/muito nublado.










Está em vigor um Aviso Amarelo para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a vento forte a muito forte, com rajadas até 95 km/h. O aviso amarelo referente a ondulação forte, de 6 a 7 m, para os mesmos Grupos foI novamente prolongado.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 97/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:

Na sequência do comunicado anterior volta-se a prolongar o aviso de agitação marítima forte para os grupos Ocidental e Central. A passagem de um sistema frontal provocará um aumento da intensidade do vento nos referidos grupos. Nestas condições emite-se:

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima No período entre as 18UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 04UTC de 17-10-2014 Direção de sudoeste, rodando para oeste.
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 08UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 18UTC de 17-10-2014 Ondas de oeste/noroeste de 6 a 7 metros.

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima No período entre as 13UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014 Direção de sudoeste, rodando para oeste.
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 08UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 18UTC de 17-10-2014 Ondas de oeste/noroeste de 6 a 7 metros.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




















Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2014 às 14:57)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> Hoje de manhã, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo, mas aumentou de nebulosidade e tornou-se parcialmente/muito nublado.


 
Boa tarde,
Pela ilha terceira o vento também já se começa a fazer sentir, ainda sem grande intensidade mas já "abana" com as árvores...
Nesta foto colocada pelo colega do fórum é possível observar bem lá no alto as nuvens indicadoras de vento...os cirrus

resta-nos aguardar por esta noite/madrugada e deixar o vento passar...


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 16:31)

Afgdr disse:


> Esta fotografia foi tirada hoje na *Ilha do Corvo* e mostra a forte ondulação que se registou hoje e que deverá continuar a registar-se amanhã.
> 
> Autora: Kathy Rita





Afgdr disse:


> Esta fotografia foi tirada ontem nas *Ilha das Flores*. As ilhas do Grupo Ocidental têm sido as mais afetadas pela forte ondulação provocada pela depressão localizada a N do arquipélago.
> 
> Autoria: Aero Gráfica





Afgdr disse:


> Mais uma fotografia da forte ondulação tirada hoje na *Ilha do Corvo*...
> 
> 
> Autoria: Kathy Rita



 Fotos muito bem realizadas e bonitas! Parabéns à fotógrafa!


----------



## a410ree (16 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Boa tarde ! 
Pela madeira um fim de tarde nublado, mas até agora sem chuva em certas zonas, nas zonas altas o vento é de moderado a forte com rajada maxima de 111km no Lombo da Terça


----------



## Afgdr (16 Out 2014 às 23:38)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Laranja* e *Avisos Amarelos* para todo o arquipélago:

*Grupo Ocidental:* Aviso Laranja para ondulação forte, de 7 a 8 m; Aviso Amarelo para precipitação pontualmente forte e vento muito forte com rajadas até 95 km/h no Corvo e nas Flores
*Grupo Central:* Aviso Amarelo para ondulação forte, de 6 a 7 m, para precipitação pontualmente forte e vento forte com rajadas até 95 km/h no Faial, 90 km/h no Pico, na Graciosa e na Terceira e 80 km/h em São Jorge
*Grupo Oriental:* Aviso Amarelo para precipitação pontualmente forte e vento forte com rajadas até 85 km/h em São Miguel e em Santa Maria




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 98/2014*

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014
VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014. Direcção de Sudoeste rodando para Oeste.

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014. Direcção de Sudoeste rodando para Oeste.
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014 Ondas Oeste de 6 a 7 metros, passando a Noroeste.
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ****
--- *Aviso LARANJA* referente a:
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014 Ondas Oeste de 7 a 8 metros, passando a Noroeste.
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-16 e as 06UTC de 17-10-2014. Direcção de Oeste.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faroeste (16 Out 2014 às 23:41)

Boa noite. Sigo com pressão 997.5 hPa, rajada máxima 64.2 km de NW e precipitação nesta hora de 7.2 mm. Vamos a ver se melhora.


----------



## a410ree (17 Out 2014 às 17:45)

Boa tarde !
Pela madeira dia de sol mas agora um pouco nublado no fim da tarde, com vento moderado nas zonas montanhosas !
Está em vigor um aviso Amarelo para todo o arquipelago da Madeira !

*-Madeira-Costa Norte - *Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada
Válido entre *2014-10-19 00:00:00 e 2014-10-20 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*
*-Madeira-Costa Sul - *Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada
Válido entre *2014-10-19 00:00:00 e 2014-10-20 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*
*-Madeira-Porto Santo - *Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada
Válido entre *2014-10-19 00:00:00 e 2014-10-20 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*
*-Madeira-R. Montanhosa - *Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada
Válido entre *2014-10-19 00:00:00 e 2014-10-20 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*




*
*



*


Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira !


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Out 2014 às 19:04)

Boa Tarde 

Hoje dia muito mais calmo que a noite de ontem em que tivemos aguaceiros pontualmente moderados a fortes puxados a rajadas de vento muito fortes ... Ontem por volta das 22 horas locais sai e fui até a Santa Luzia e houve uma altura entre as 22 e as 23 que parecia que estávamos a ser afectados por uma tempestade tropical tal era a intensidade do vento e da chuva ... Curiosamente após esse período o tempo acalmou bastante e nem parecia que o fenómeno tinha ocorrido ...


----------



## Azor (17 Out 2014 às 19:31)

Confirmo de igual modo Wessel.
Pelos meus lados foi idêntico. Muita chuva, torrencial mesmo e bastante persistente soprada por ventos fortíssimos. A força da chuva era tanta que mal conseguia ver a minha rua. Não via absolutamente nada ao meu redor. Só espuma branca tal era a força.
Depois de ter passado o evento, continuámos a noite e manhã com aguaceiros e algumas rajadas fortes. O mar também está agitado.
Hoje da tarde tivemos aguaceiros e vento por vezes forte.
Mas parece que amanhã pode vir mais do mesmo.
Aguardemos.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Afgdr (18 Out 2014 às 01:41)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento bonançoso. A temperatura ronda os 17ºC.

Hoje, o dia foi marcado por céu parcialmente/muito nublado, por vezes encoberto e aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Durante a madrugada, o vento soprou forte com rajadas fortes e caíram aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central, especialmente para as Ilhas do Faial, Pico e Graciosa devido a precipitação pontualmente forte, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 100/2014*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

Uma linha de instabilidade associada a um centro depressionário centrado a norte do arquipélago provocará a ocorrência de aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES e que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoadas especialmente nas ilhas Faial, Pico e Graciosa. Nestas condições emite-se: 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-10-17 e as 12UTC de 18-10-2014 Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Out 2014 às 03:34)

Boas ... Dizer que nestes últimos minutos caiu uma tromba de água que já não via há bastante tempo ... A coisa durou relativamente pouco tempo mas deu para criar ribeiros na estrada ... 

E no momento que vos escrevo acabo de ouvir um ronco enorme no céu ... 

Já me parecia há uma meia hora ter visto um flash mas pensava ser impressão minha mas confirma-se que temos trovoada aqui pela Terceira ainda longe mas muito forte já que este trovão que refiro durou quase dez segundos ...

Animação ... Muita animação ... 

EDIT1 (02:38) - Acabo de ouvir mais um trovão distante e a chuva continua a cair mas de uma forma mais moderada ... Não me dou conta dos relâmpagos mas ouço os trovões ao longe ...

EDIT2 (02:53) - Começa novamente a chover de uma forma intensa mas não torrencial como há 20 minutos atrás ... A trovoada parece ter-se afastado já que não tive mais nenhum sinal por aqui de actividade eléctrica ...

EDIT3 (03:07) - Acabei de ouvir mais um trovão mas é trovoada distante já que pelo menos daqui desta zona os relâmpagos não são pronunciados ... O que posso dizer é que são bem fortes já que nota-se que estão longe mas ouvem-se com vigor ... A chuva de momento acalmou ...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 04:17)

Não admira, com este cortejo de células pós-frontais:


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Out 2014 às 04:38)

Mais um trovão ruidoso e longo mas bastante distante do sítio onde me encontro ... Imagino em locais mais próximos da trovoada a orquestra que não estará a acontecer ...

EDIT1 (03:40) - Mais um trovão que durou algum tempo ... Parece que a trovoada está a ser mais constante ... Continua longe aqui de Angra ...

EDIT2 (03:48) - Trovão mais forte desde o início desta instabilidade ... Estava já a preparar-me para dormir e até me assustei com o estrondo ... Trovoada a aproximar-se do ponto onde me encontro ... Já vejo os relâmpagos ... Intervalos de 12 segundos entre raio e trovão ... 

EDIT3 (03:54) - Mais um relâmpago super forte que provocou até uma ligeira baixa de luz aqui em casa ... O trovão mal se ouviu pois este estava longínquo ... Trovoada dispersa e em vários pontos ...

EDIT4 (04:01) - Agora recomeça a chover embora de uma forma não muito intensa ... A trovoada parece ter dado uma trégua por agora embora não me arrisque ainda a ligar coisas à electricidade (ex: CPU) pois pode voltar a qualquer momento ...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 05:43)

O Grupo Central continua a ser afectado por células que parecem bastante activas:


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Out 2014 às 06:23)

A situação é bastante instável ... Acabou agora novamente de chover com intensidade com trovoada intensa ... Relâmpagos seguidos embora sem trovão e quando se ouviu um trovão foi algo assustador embora se perceba que estava longe ... Noite de grande animação por aqui ... 

EDIT1 (05:45) - Parece que a coisa acalmou um pouco por aqui no que à actividade eléctrica diz respeito o que é bom pois dá para colocar um bocado o pc ligado à corrente pois até agora não me sentia seguro para o fazer ... Trovoada como há algum tempo não se via por aqui ... Evento um pouco estranho pois a sensação é que o centro da festa era um pouco longe de onde estou mas deu para assustar com alguns trovões ameaçadores e com relâmpagos seguidos ... De onde estou não consigo perceber onde isto terá passado mais forte ...

EDIT2 (05:53) - Volta a chuva aqui a Angra com intensidade moderada a forte ... Até agora sempre que começou a chover as células vieram acompanhadas de raios mas esta por agora está a fugir à regra ...

EDIT3 (06:12) - Tudo calmo neste momento no que à trovoada e chuva diz respeito ... Tentar voltar a dormir que estes trovões tiraram-me o sono ... Uma boa noite ou bom dia a todos e a todas ...


----------



## a410ree (18 Out 2014 às 11:06)

Bom dia ! Manha quase sem nublosidade e muito sol !




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Os avisos tambem ja foram alterados agora esta em vigor o *aviso laranja* para todo o arquipelago da Madeira !!








Continuação de um bom fim de semana !


----------



## a410ree (18 Out 2014 às 19:57)

Boa tarde ! Fim do dia com alguma nublosidade mas sem chuva até agora !!
Os avisos foram atualizados para o arquipelago da Madeira principalmente para as *Regiões Montanhosas !*
Agora em vigor *Aviso Vermelho* *!*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 23:50)

a410ree disse:


> Boa tarde ! Fim do dia com alguma nublosidade mas sem chuva até agora !!
> Os avisos foram atualizados para o arquipelago da Madeira principalmente para as *Regiões Montanhosas !*
> Agora em vigor *Aviso Vermelho* *!*
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Vamos seguir isto com toda a atenção. Tudo a postos por aí?
Espero, sinceramente, que não se concretize. Não queremos prejuízos nem quaisquer acidentes.

A propósito, bonita foto  (é o teu posto de observação?)


----------



## dahon (19 Out 2014 às 00:09)

Felizmente já se começaram a precaver para estas situações.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 00:10)

Há um corredor entre células, mas a que está a sudoeste vai derivar para leste, penso que será essa a chegar primeiro.


----------



## dahon (19 Out 2014 às 00:15)

É um bocado estranho mas se clicares na imagem a preto o video começa.

Edit: Se não der visitem o facebook da rtp madeira, foi onde vi a noticia.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 00:17)

Tens razão, já vejo. 

Entretanto, vento de 50 Km/h no Areeiro, e choveu  1 milímetro. Aproxima-se. A célula que está a sul, apesar de parecer que vai passar de raspão, está a expandir-se, além de Porto Santo pode ainda apanhar a ponta leste da Madeira.

Também 1,6mm no Funchal já (23h)


----------



## a410ree (19 Out 2014 às 00:37)

StormRic disse:


> Vamos seguir isto com toda a atenção. Tudo a postos por aí?
> Espero, sinceramente, que não se concretize. Não queremos prejuízos nem quaisquer acidentes.
> 
> A propósito, bonita foto  (é o teu posto de observação?)


Está tudo a postos  e sim é uma situação para seguir com atenção !!
Tirando a parte dos prejuizos, já faz falta por aqui um evento destes, é claro desde que seja controlado sem exageros, mas vamos esperar para as proximas horas para ver no que da !!


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 00:48)

Boa noite!
Este evento parece que pode prometer para a Madeira e novamente para os Açores (Grupos Oriental e Central)
Vizinhos madeirenses mandem a trovoada para cá, já  que o vento dispensamos lol
E parece que as rajadas por aqui vão chegar aos 100 k/h


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 01:10)

A ilha da Madeira talvez se mantenha naquele corredor entre células e assim passar a noite sem sobressaltos, mas não é possível garantir nada, com as células a evoluir tão rapidamente em geração e movimento.
O que é certo é que o corredor vai acabar por fechar-se.






Até às 00h não choveu, desde as 23h, praticamente, em toda a RAM. É curioso o vento no Areeiro manter-se sempre de oeste em toda esta aproximação (mas forte, sempre acima dos 40 Km/h)


----------



## Hazores (19 Out 2014 às 01:12)

E pela zona oeste da ilha já se começa a sentir as primeiras brisas, os aguaceiros ainda pouco frequentes também já caíram....
O cenário pela madeira é prometedor, só espero não haver nada de mais e que seja apenas um bom temporal para os amantes de inverno...
Por aqui resta-nos esperar por amanhã e segunda que, segundo as previsões, vamos arejar as ideias mais uma vez...
Boa noite!


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 01:18)

Pelas previsões, o grosso da precipitação para a Madeira pode vir a ser para amanhã, mas não há certezas em concreto, uma vez que as células mais activas vão andar ali quase de raspão (ou não) pela ilha.
Parece-me claramente que existem fortes condições para o desencadear de algum evento local mais intenso.
Pelos Açores o vento será o factor mais preocupante, sendo que a partir de 2 f existe a intensificação da precipitação e da trovoada nos grupos Oriental e Central.
Aguardemos a situação com calma


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 01:26)

Hazores disse:


> E pela zona oeste da ilha já se começa a sentir as primeiras brisas, os aguaceiros ainda pouco frequentes também já caíram....
> O cenário pela madeira é prometedor, só espero não haver nada de mais e que seja apenas um bom temporal para os amantes de inverno...
> Por aqui resta-nos esperar por amanhã e segunda que, segundo as previsões, vamos arejar as ideias mais uma vez...
> Boa noite!



O Sat24 podia ter esticado um bocadinho mais a imagem para apanhar os Açores todos, mas pelo menos para a Terceira ainda dá para ver as nuvens dos aguaceiros:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 01:39)

Há um registo na estação do Santo da Serra de 10,7mm entre as 12h e as 13h, completamente isolado, com zero em todas as outras estações.
Este valor deve ser um erro, devem ter lavado o udómetro pois foi quando os registos de precipitação nesta estação reiniciaram.
Alguma credibilidade para aquele valor? Nem na imagem de satélite se vê nuvem capaz de largar pontualmente só ali tal quantidade.

Vou retirar o valor das séries de observações, e se a estação não se portar bem retiro-a também.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 01:46)

A célula a sul expandiu-se para oeste e vai entrar na ilha dentro em pouco:





http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=af&lat=34&lon=-21

o "trampolim" das montanhas criou uma célula na costa norte, não sei se está "agarrada".

Vento forte de sul no Lombo da Terça; o vento de oeste no Areeiro deve ser um fenómeno local, talvez canalizado pelo vale do Curral das Freiras?


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2014 às 01:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado. A temperatura ronda os 16ºC.

Hoje, foi um dia marcado por céu pouco a muito nublado, sol e aguaceiros. O vento soprou por vezes com alguma intensidade.

Parece que vamos ter uma semana animada. Que saudades de uma trovoada... 

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental, especialmente para Santa Maria, devido a aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 101/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:

Uma linha de instabilidade a sul do arquipélago poderá provocar nas próximas horas ocorrência de aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES e que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoadas no Grupo Oriental, especialmente na ilha Sta Maria. Nestas condições emite-se:

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-10-18 e as 07UTC de 19-10-2014 Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Um bom domingo a todos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 01:54)

Vai começar a chover no Funchal dentro de menos de meia hora.

As webcams estão desligadas 
http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-05.html

as do Ritz funcionam
http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/ritzmadeira-panorama.html


----------



## Hawk (19 Out 2014 às 02:08)

No Funchal ouve-se trovoada ao longe e vê-se vários relâmpagos a sul (30 km). Sem chuva para já.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 02:10)

Hawk disse:


> No Funchal ouve-se trovoada ao longe e vê-se vários relâmpagos a sul (30 km). Sem chuva para já.



Deve estar mesmo a começar:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 02:40)

Primeira célula a entrar organizou-se melhor e parece que vai apanhar toda a ilha. Deve estar a começar a chover na costa sul.








Pela webcam vê-se que já está a avenida no Funchal bem encharcada.


----------



## pumabr (19 Out 2014 às 03:02)

Até agora há pouco estava a ouvir alguma trovoada mais distante, com destaque de apenas um mais recente que pareceu estar mais perto. Pouca chuva (1.5mm/h) e vento de 9.7km/h a SW.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 03:12)

pumabr disse:


> Até agora há pouco estava a ouvir alguma trovoada mais distante, com destaque de apenas um mais recente que pareceu estar mais perto. Pouca chuva (1.5mm/h) e vento de 9.7km/h a SW.



Nas webcams da Av.Arriaga vê-se a chover bem
http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/ritzmadeira-cam01.html


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 03:18)

Pelo que é possível ver nesta imagem de satélite, embora a célula cubra toda a ilha, é mais intensa na parte Este:


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 03:18)

Afgdr disse:


> Parece que vamos ter uma semana animada. Que saudades de uma trovoada...



Assim parece ser Afgdr. E a festa parece que já começou pela Madeira.

Uma pergunta: Há quanto tempo não chove como deve de ser pela Madeira?


----------



## pumabr (19 Out 2014 às 03:39)

Desde o meu último post a precipitação aumentou para os 3.6mm/h, e o vento agora está a 2.5Km/h W. Agora está tudo calmo...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 03:45)

A primeira célula já passou, muito rápido, assim os acumulados não são perigosos:





Nova célula em geração a sul mas deve passar de raspão. Portanto, de certo modo, a ilha da Madeira a manter-se no "corredor"; Porto Santo a receber mais.

É realmente uma pena que a transmissão das EMA's e RUEMA's não esteja a ser divulgada, ficamos "às escuras", excepto pelo Funchal e Porto Santo.


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 03:54)

StormRic disse:


> A primeira célula já passou, muito rápido, assim os acumulados não são perigosos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se os solos não estiverem encharcados como os dos Açores, em principio não deverá haver problemas de maior. Assim se espera.

Stormric por cá o mesmo problema por vezes também acontece e por coincidência é sempre à noite...


----------



## pumabr (19 Out 2014 às 04:00)

Alguém conhece um site que mostre a actividade eléctrica à volta da Madeira? Ou para isso é preciso a ilha ter um detector específico, e não tem isso?


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 04:04)

Azor disse:


> Stormric por cá o mesmo problema por vezes também acontece e por coincidência é sempre à noite...



Mas não deixa de ser estranho que isso aconteça a todas as 14 estações, excepto duas. Não estão todas no mesmo circuito de comunicações?


----------



## dunio9 (19 Out 2014 às 04:05)

pumabr disse:


> Alguém conhece um site que mostre a actividade eléctrica à volta da Madeira? Ou para isso é preciso a ilha ter um detector específico, e não tem isso?


http://wdtinc.com/imap-weather/
Abra o link, clique onde diz layers depois lightning, e assim terá a atividade eletrica em tempo real. estou a acompanhar neste momento e existe muita atividade eletrica pela Ilha da Madeira. cumps


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 04:13)

StormRic disse:


> Mas não deixa de ser estranho que isso aconteça a todas as 14 estações, excepto duas. Não estão todas no mesmo circuito de comunicações?



Retiro tudo o que disse, os registos apareceram agora, incluindo os da 1h utc ! Foi só um interregno de comunicação ao site mas sem perda de registos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 04:17)

pumabr disse:


> Alguém conhece um site que mostre a actividade eléctrica à volta da Madeira? Ou para isso é preciso a ilha ter um detector específico, e não tem isso?




Encontrei! Bem me parecia que as Canárias tinham detectores próprios:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1

Descargas até às 4h (3h utc)





Aqui se vê claramente a Madeira num "corredor" entre células e a apanhar de raspão pela parte Este.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 04:27)

dunio9 disse:


> http://wdtinc.com/imap-weather/
> Abra o link, clique onde diz layers depois lightning, e assim terá a atividade eletrica em tempo real. estou a acompanhar neste momento e existe muita atividade eletrica pela Ilha da Madeira. cumps



Esse é bom pois abrange grande área atlântica mas o da AEMet é muito mais completo.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 04:40)

Segunda célula também passou de raspão, sobre a Ponta de S.Lourenço





logo a seguir a passarem a ilha "explodem" mas é curioso que até às 3h ainda não há registo de precipitação em Porto Santo, embora as descargas eléctricas tenham sem dúvida passado por cima da ilha.


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 04:41)

StormRic disse:


> Esse é bom pois abrange grande área atlântica mas o da AEMet é muito mais completo.
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1



Sabes se esse também abrange a região dos Açores?
É porque dava um jeitão a partir de 2 f.
Não percebo como um instituto português como o IPMA não tem nenhum link associado que sirva para acompanhar em tempo real as descargas eléctricas pelo atlântico... se existe, desculpem a minha ignorância mas não tenho conhecimento


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 05:25)

Azor disse:


> Sabes se esse também abrange a região dos Açores?
> É porque dava um jeitão a partir de 2 f.
> Não percebo como um instituto português como o IPMA não tem nenhum link associado que sirva para acompanhar em tempo real as descargas eléctricas pelo atlântico... se existe, desculpem a minha ignorância mas não tenho conhecimento



Este é só de Espanha ( e Baleares e Canárias). Para os Açores, o único, que fiquei agora a conhecer, é o que foi posto nesta mensagem:



dunio9 disse:


> http://wdtinc.com/imap-weather/
> Abra o link, clique onde diz layers depois lightning, e assim terá a atividade eletrica em tempo real. estou a acompanhar neste momento e existe muita atividade eletrica pela Ilha da Madeira. cumps


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 05:28)

Nova célula vinda de sul que desta vez parece dirigir-se de forma mais central para a ilha da Madeira:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 05:53)

Até ás 4 horas locais era este o resumo geral da precipitação.





Não há ainda acumulados de relevo. Realce apenas para os 22,4mm em três horas do Areeiro, o que é um valor modesto para esta estação.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 05:59)

A célula fragmentou-se numa célula mais avançada afectando novamente apenas a parte Este da Madeira e noutra que parece menos intensa e se dirige para a parte restante da ilha.


----------



## a410ree (19 Out 2014 às 07:04)

Eu fico impressionado com isto, olho para o satelite e nem sei se da vontade de rir ou chorar  ... !!


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 07:17)

E vai continuar entre linhas de células, com a oriental a afectar apenas a parte Este da Madeira e a parte Oeste praticamente sem precipitação. Os acumulados até às 6h mantém-se na mesma ordem de grandeza, pouco choveu mais.





As Canárias é que apanharam em cheio uma célula com actividade monumental.


----------



## Rog (19 Out 2014 às 07:42)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva durante a noite, e trovoadas ao longe.


----------



## a410ree (19 Out 2014 às 08:26)

Até agora tem estado calmo, alguma chuva nada de mais, e praticamente sem vento pelo menos na minha zona ( caniço )
Os avisos foram atualizados nomeadamente o aviso *Vermelho* ! Que agora está em vigor até as *18h de hoje !!*




Resto de bom domingo a todos !


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Out 2014 às 08:29)

Sigo com chuva forte e vento fraco. Parece que a animação vai começar agora.


----------



## a410ree (19 Out 2014 às 08:33)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com chuva forte e vento fraco. Parece que a animação vai começar agora.



Pareçe que sim


----------



## pumabr (19 Out 2014 às 12:32)

Por cá está a chover normalmente (nem forte, nem fraca ) há bastante tempo. Acumulado de 3.9mm/h, vento inexistente. Trovoada ocasional ao longe, nem se vê o relâmpago.
Obrigado a todos os que atenderam ao meu pedido sobre um site com a actividade elétrica!


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 12:46)

65,2mm no Areeiro
28,1mm no Porto Santo.

Pena não termos ninguém no Porto Santo... estes 28mm fazem correr as ribeiras.


----------



## ijv (19 Out 2014 às 14:09)

Agreste disse:


> 65,2mm no Areeiro
> 28,1mm no Porto Santo.
> 
> Pena não termos ninguém no Porto Santo... estes 28mm fazem correr as ribeiras.



Eu nos ultimos tres meses estive no porto santo, Este fim de semana vim ca a madeira. Pelo que sei na ilha dourada durande  a noite choveu, numa estação amadoura que tem la perto da praia, tem um acumulado de 18mm ,que na minha opinião não deve estar la muito correto.


----------



## Azathoth (19 Out 2014 às 14:13)

Acordei antes das 3h da madrugada com um grande trovão  e depois várias vezes durante a noite com o barulho da chuva. Na parte da manhã, chuva moderada e aí pelas 12h grandes trovões. Neste momento no Funchal não chove mas o céu continua bastante encoberto.


----------



## Azathoth (19 Out 2014 às 14:17)

Por outro lado, o dia de hoje, parece ter sido o 20 Fevereiro para as Canárias:
https://www.facebook.com/meteolamatanza.meteo?fref=ts


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 14:58)

Acumulados máximos até às 13 horas:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 15:19)

Não se espera mais precipitação forte durante o resto da tarde:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 15:59)

Verificação dos avisos:





Porto Santo é até às 14 horas locais a única estação a enquadrar-se no aviso laranja emitido para a área.

A costa norte da ilha da Madeira e a metade oeste a ficarem aquém dos critérios de aviso amarelo sequer.

Metade Este, Funchal incluído, enquadrando-se em amarelo mas não laranja.

Zonas montanhosas em laranja, mas só na parte Este. Estação do Areeiro perto de atingir o critério (60mm em 6 horas) para aviso vermelho com 54mm entre as 8h e as 14h locais. Como houve um interregno entre dois períodos de precipitação forte correspondentes a duas células separadas, caso se tivessem sucedido sem intervalo ter-se ia excedido os 60mm, justificando-se assim o aviso vermelho.

Característica do evento: acentuada dicotomia Oeste/Leste e Porto Santo a rivalizar com o Areeiro e quase a atingir o vermelho.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 16:05)

Sem expectativas de actividade significativa até à noite:


----------



## ijv (19 Out 2014 às 16:05)

Precipitação desde as 00h nas zonas altas de Santo António (site MeteoCasas).


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 16:44)

Pelas previsões do modelo GFS na run das 12h terminou o evento de precipitação forte na RAM, mas o vento vai aumentar significativamente e por conseguinte a ondulação na costa sul vai tornar-se bastante perigosa.

Todos os avisos agora para precipitação, vento e ondulação são amarelos em todas as zonas.

Acumulado até às 15 horas locais. O evento durou 21h. As cores referem-se ao nível de aviso efectivamente atingido pela precipitação (quadro em mensagem anterior):


----------



## *Marta* (19 Out 2014 às 16:45)

Na Calheta, segundo informação da minha irmã, chove torrencialmente com vento muito forte.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 17:54)

*Marta* disse:


> Na Calheta, segundo informação da minha irmã, chove torrencialmente com vento muito forte.



Sim, o vento está a aumentar consideravelmente, alguns aguaceiros podem gerar-se na corrente forte de SSE mas não são células com a dimensão das que passaram. Olhando para as imagens de satélite vê-se que há nova nebulosidade a surgir na zona que estava relativamente limpa, pode dar mais precipitação e uma vez que ainda estamos debaixo de aviso amarelo, pode ser relativamente intensa. A parte Oeste da ilha tem de recuperar da sua posição no fundo da tabela das precipitações


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 18:01)

Boa tarde!
Por S. Miguel o vento está aumentando de intensidade e prevê-se que aumente ainda mais para a noite.
Têm-se registado também alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, inclusivé alguns foram até pontualmente fortes, mas o principal por aqui é o vento que  sopra já com alguma intensidade de Nordeste.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 18:15)

*Marta* disse:


> Na Calheta, segundo informação da minha irmã, chove torrencialmente com vento muito forte.



Exacto! 8,5 mm entre as 16h e as 17 horas locais! Aquelas nuvens trazem realmente chuva, não precisam de ser grandes células. O evento ainda não terminou portanto. Esperamos acumulados a aumentarem.





Actividade eléctrica nas proximidades e até às 17h é que não há


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 18:18)

image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## jonhfx (19 Out 2014 às 18:21)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, o vento está a aumentar consideravelmente, alguns aguaceiros podem gerar-se na corrente forte de SSE mas não são células com a dimensão das que passaram. Olhando para as imagens de satélite vê-se que há nova nebulosidade a surgir na zona que estava relativamente limpa, pode dar mais precipitação e uma vez que ainda estamos debaixo de aviso amarelo, pode ser relativamente intensa. A parte Oeste da ilha tem de recuperar da sua posição no fundo da tabela das precipitações



Tem sido uma tarde chuvosa pela Calheta, 31mm e continua a cair com intensidade.


----------



## a410ree (19 Out 2014 às 18:31)

A noite poderá haver trovoada ? ou essa parte ja se pode esqueçer ?


----------



## jonhfx (19 Out 2014 às 18:39)

Partilhado à pouco, no grupo meteo madeira no facebook:
Localização: Tabua
Créditos: Avelino Garcês


----------



## Azor (19 Out 2014 às 18:50)

upload gifs


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 19:07)

jonhfx disse:


> Partilhado à pouco, no grupo meteo madeira no facebook:
> Localização: Tabua
> Créditos: Avelino Garcês



 espectáculo! A que horas terá sido? Por alguma coisa a Calheta estava tão ausente até às 14h


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 19:10)

a410ree disse:


> A noite poderá haver trovoada ? ou essa parte ja se pode esqueçer ?



Ahah, nesta altura estou por tudo, ao ver o que tem chovido para o fim da tarde e as trombas na na costa sul quando pensava que o evento tinha terminado. 
Vamos seguir o detector das Canárias:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1

até às 18h não parecia haver nada por perto, só ali uma descarga a SO.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 19:13)

jonhfx disse:


> Tem sido uma tarde chuvosa pela Calheta, 31mm e continua a cair com intensidade.



Acumulado total até superior ao da estação do IPMA (22,3mm até às 17h utc, 13,4 nas últimas duas horas), não sei qual é a posição relativa das estações. As horas neste gráfico são UTC ou locais?


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 19:28)

24,8mm entre as 11:00 e as 12:00 no Porto Santo...


----------



## a410ree (19 Out 2014 às 19:29)

StormRic disse:


> Ahah, nesta altura estou por tudo, ao ver o que tem chovido para o fim da tarde e a tromba na Calheta quando pensava que o evento tinha terminado.
> Vamos seguir o detector das Canárias:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1
> 
> até às 18h não parecia haver nada por perto, só ali uma descarga a SO.


Era bem bom que nao terminasse por aqui, pelo menos trovoada


----------



## jonhfx (19 Out 2014 às 19:38)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulado total até superior ao da estação do IPMA (22,3mm até às 17h utc, 13,4 nas últimas duas horas), não sei qual é a posição relativa das estações. As horas neste gráfico são UTC ou locais?


A estação do IPMA na Calheta, fica junto ao Farol da Ponta do Pargo, +- 300 m acima do nível do mar, e não tão exposto ao tempo de sudoeste, por norma é muito menos chuvoso que local onde me encontro que fica 600 metros acima do nível do mar. Os dados são até as 18 h locais.
A propósito, a tromba de água, foi no concelho da Ribeira Brava-Tabua


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 19:55)

Agreste disse:


> 24,8mm entre as 11:00 e as 12:00 no Porto Santo...



Exacto, o Porto Santo é até agora a estação onde o evento foi mais intenso, especialmente nos períodos curtos de 1h, 3h e 6h.
Acumulados máximos até às 18 horas locais:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 20:01)

Uma linha de novas células a serem geradas a sudoeste e a aproximarem-se da Madeira:


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Out 2014 às 20:46)

Boa Noite ... Por aqui tudo calmo neste momento embora o vento sopre com alguma intensidade ...


----------



## jonhfx (19 Out 2014 às 20:55)

Outra imagem da tromba de água, agora em frente à Madalena do Mar
Créditos e Autor: Sérgio Bettencourt


----------



## Hazores (19 Out 2014 às 21:32)

Pela ilha terceira o vento começa a fazer sentir-se com algumas rajadas embora ainda sem grande intensidade, o vento sustentado é fraco... o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e as estrelas aparecem brilhantes.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 21:33)

jonhfx disse:


> Outra imagem da tromba de água, agora em frente à Madalena do Mar
> Créditos e Autor: Sérgio Bettencourt



simplesmente fantástica!

Não estarei a ver bem ou as fotos são de mais do que uma tromba?
Precisávamos de mais dados, especialmente a hora precisa das fotos.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 21:38)

jonhfx disse:


> Outra imagem da tromba de água, agora em frente à Madalena do Mar
> Créditos e Autor: Sérgio Bettencourt


Que lugar fantástico... para viver.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 21:41)

jonhfx disse:


> Partilhado à pouco, no grupo meteo madeira no facebook:
> Localização: Tabua
> Créditos: Avelino Garcês



Eu vejo aqui duas trombas, e será que a da Madalena do Mar é também a mesma? É uma pena fotos/documentos  tão preciosos como estes não estarem acompanhados de mais informação, a mais simples sendo a hora precisa.


----------



## jonhfx (19 Out 2014 às 21:55)

StormRic disse:


> Eu vejo aqui duas trombas, e será que a da Madalena do Mar é também a mesma? É uma pena fotos/documentos  tão preciosos como estes não estarem acompanhados de mais informação, a mais simples sendo a hora precisa.


Vou tentar fazer um apanhado da informação :
+-18:30h- Avelino Garces reportou via facebook a existência de várias trombas de água em frente à Tabua.




À mesma hora, Sérgio Bettencourt, fotografa uma tromba de água em frente à Madalena do Mar.




A distância, em linha recta, entre estas duas localizações são aproximadamente 6 km. Deduzo que foram mesmo várias trombas de água.


----------



## Cluster (19 Out 2014 às 21:57)

jonhfx disse:


> Outra imagem da tromba de água, agora em frente à Madalena do Mar
> Créditos e Autor: Sérgio Bettencourt


WOWW que espétaculo , sem palavras.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 22:10)

> +-18:30h- Avelino Garces reportou via facebook a existência de várias trombas de água em frente à Tabua.



 Óptimo, assim já percebemos! Não sabia que o Sérgio Bettencourt tinha referido "várias". Parece-me que pelos ângulos, a da Madalena do Mar pode ser a tromba que vista da Tabua está mais próxima da costa, parece até que entra na nuvem mesmo perto do local de onde é tirada a foto e isso é consistente com a tromba da Madalena do Mar ser vista quase a galgar a falésia. (o "mini-tornado" é que... :assobio: mas não tem importância, perante um documento deste calibre )


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2014 às 00:18)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento muito fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes. O vento tende a aumentar de intensidade.

A temperatura ronda os 17ºC.

Hoje, o dia foi quase igual ao de ontem, com céu pouco a muito nublado, com uma ou outra aberta, sendo que hoje caíram poucos aguaceiros.

Está em vigor *Avisos Amarelos* para os Grupos Central e Oriental:

*- Grupo Central*: Aviso Amarelo para vento forte (até 65 km/h) com rajadas até 85 km/h no Faial e rajadas até 75 km/h na Terceira, na Graciosa, no Pico e em São Jorge

*- Grupo Oriental: *Aviso Amarelo para vento forte (até 65 km/h) em São Miguel com rajadas até 90 km/h e vento forte a muito forte (até 75 km/h) em Santa Maria, com *rajadas até 100 km/h*; Aviso Amarelo para precipitação pontualmente forte nas duas ilhas; Aviso Amarelo para ondulação forte, de 6 m nas duas ilhas.




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 102/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

A aproximação de uma depressão centrada a Sueste do Arquipélago e com deslocamento para Noroeste irá provocar um agravamento no estado tempo, para as ilhas dos Grupos Central e Oriental. Assim emite-se: 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
---* Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima No período entre as 22UTC de 2014-10-19 e as 22UTC de 20-10-2014 Direcção Norte rodando para Nordeste. 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 06UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 19UTC de 20-10-2014 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 06UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 00UTC de 21-10-2014 Ondas Nordeste de 6 metros. 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima No período entre as 11UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 07UTC de 21-10-2014 Direcção Nordeste.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















​




Continuação de um bom domingo. Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Out 2014 às 00:37)

E este novo amigo?


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 01:08)

FranciscoSR disse:


> E este novo amigo?



Que já é um velho conhecido! Será que com as SST's apenas a 23-24º consegue adquirir estatuto subtropical?
A imagem de satélite é impressionante mas falta-lhe convecção nos quadrantes Sul e Este.





Mas para todos os efeitos penso que é um dado novo para os modelos. Será que já contavam com ele?


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2014 às 01:11)

StormRic disse:


> Que já é um velho conhecido! Será que com as SST's apenas a 23-24º consegue adquirir estatuto subtropical?
> A imagem de satélite é impressionante mas falta-lhe convecção nos quadrantes Sul e Este.
> 
> Mas para todos os efeitos penso que é um dado novo para os modelos. Será que já contavam com ele?



O que são SST's?


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Out 2014 às 01:16)

StormRic disse:


> Que já é um velho conhecido! Será que com as SST's apenas a 23-24º consegue adquirir estatuto subtropical?
> A imagem de satélite é impressionante mas falta-lhe convecção nos quadrantes Sul e Este.
> 
> 
> ...


Restos da nossa querida Fay, não é?


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 01:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O que são SST's?



"Sea Surface Temperature", peço desculpa por usar esta abreviatura do inglês mas TSO aparece raramente, Temperatura Superficial do Oceano. É sempre a grande reserva de energia que alimenta as tempestades tropicais, normalmente os furacões nas latitudes tropicais necessitam de temperaturas da água de 26-27º para a sua formação, se não estou em erro.


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2014 às 01:21)

Esta depressão também está a ser seguida pelo centro nacional de furacões dos EUA, tem uma baixa probabilidade de se intensificar nos próximos dias e de ganhar características subtropicais à medida que se desloca para águas mais quentes. 






*Tropical Weather Outlook Text
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
800 PM EDT SUN OCT 19 2014*

A large non-tropical low is located over the far eastern Atlantic
Ocean a few hundred miles southeast of the Azores. This system is
producing gale-force winds, and the low could gradually acquire
subtropical characteristics during the next several days while it
moves slowly westward over relatively warm waters.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...10 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...30 percent.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2014 às 01:23)

StormRic disse:


> "Sea Surface Temperature", peço desculpa por usar esta abreviatura do inglês mas TSO aparece raramente, Temperatura Superficial do Oceano. É sempre a grande reserva de energia que alimenta as tempestades tropicais, normalmente os furacões nas latitudes tropicais necessitam de temperaturas da água de 26-27º para a sua formação, se não estou em erro.



Eu é que peço desculpa pela minha ignorância  Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2014 às 01:30)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Restos da nossa querida Fay, não é?



Não, eu segui com atenção a circulação de superfície da Fay e desfez-se completamente.
Esta é outra depressão, e nesta altura do ano, Outubro/Novembro, é frequente estas depressões isoladas terem muita convecção devido à água relativamente quente e ar já mais frio em altura (bom gradiente) e poderem tornar-se híbridas devido ao calor latente da convecção junto ao centro.
Para se tornar subtropical ou tropical tem que criar convecção no centro de forma persistente que agora não tem e ir perdendo aos poucos as características frontais. Praticamente todos os anos temos alguns casos destes para seguir.

Há um floater satélite para a seguir:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/92L/92L_floater.html


Diagrama de fase: http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/gfs/fcst/archive/14101918/27.html


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 01:58)

Boa noite.
Pelo Grupo Oriental dos Açores, o vento já se acende e de que maneira. Posso dizer que as rajadas de vento nesta altura em S. Miguel são bastante jeitosas. Até assobiam...
Pelas últimas imagens de satélite, a chuva forte e a trovoada da Madeira, estão para breve, e aproximam-se a passos largos dos Açores.





picture sharing


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2014 às 03:22)

O vento sopra forte com rajadas fortes por aqui...


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 03:26)

Confirmo igualmente, vento muito forte e a luz eléctrica já ameaça... por 3 vezes já tive duas baixas devido à ventania....


----------



## Cluster (20 Out 2014 às 03:35)

Grandes vizinhos que vocês têm a mandar vos tempestades 

Os outros vizinhos, as Canárias, é que não correu lá muito bem aquilo ficou uma desgraça...


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 03:37)

Cluster disse:


> Grandes vizinhos que vocês têm a mandar vos tempestades


Cluster, podiam era nos mandar para cá as trovoadas. De vento e chuva já estamos fartos loool.


----------



## Cluster (20 Out 2014 às 03:40)

Azor disse:


> Cluster, podiam era nos mandar para cá as trovoadas. De vento e chuva já estamos fartos loool.


Mas uma tromba de água daquelas até ficava bonito?, ouvi dizer é que são raras deve ser um presente mais difícil de mandar.


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 03:44)

Realmente foi uma situação muito má pelas Canárias. Desta vez vocês tiveram mais sorte que eles. 
De tempos em tempos, também costumamos ter por cá situações de grande pluviosidade mais ou menos idênticas, mas como a nossa orografia é diferente da Madeira e das Canárias, temos uma maior capacidade de retenção dos solos, mas como por lá é raro isso acontecer, já existe uma menor capacidade de escoamento das águas e depois dá naquilo que toda a gente sabe...


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 03:48)

Foi um belíssimo registo!
O autor esteve de parabéns.
Mas olha que não são assim tão raras quanto isso, porque pelo que vejo, cada vez mais elas vão surgindo por aí e por aqui...e foi precisamente por causa de uma tromba de água dessas como a da Madalena do Mar, que em 1996 houve a Tromba de água da Povoação em  S. Miguel, onde todo o concelho ficou quase completamente destruído.
Sim são belas, mas também podem ser mortais... trombas dispenso...agora trovoadas podes continuar a mandar cá para cima que lidamos com elas


----------



## Cluster (20 Out 2014 às 03:52)

Sim aquilo lá é mais semelhante ao Porto Santo (na medida em que não há chuva lol) mas com orografias às vezes semelhantes com a Madeira, portanto não costuma chover muito mas quando chove a sério (e choveu 160 mm em Tenerife ou lá o que foi...), meu Deus. Na Madeira há centenas de ribeiras (dai o mar ficar todo castanho quando há chuvadas...) e eles acabaram mesmo há pouco tempo de melhorar (supostamente) as ribeiras do Funchal para não voltar a acontecer o Fevereiro de 2010. Estou muito curioso para saber se foram eficazes ou não hoje foi o primeiro teste de muitos que possivelmente vêm no inverno.


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 03:56)

Cluster disse:


> Sim aquilo lá é mais semelhante ao Porto Santo (na medida em que não há chuva lol) mas com orografias às vezes semelhantes com a Madeira, portanto não costuma chover muito mas quando chove a sério (e choveu 160 mm em Tenerife ou lá o que foi...), meu Deus. Na Madeira há centenas de ribeiras (dai o mar ficar todo castanho quando há chuvadas...) e eles acabaram mesmo há pouco tempo de melhorar (supostamente) as ribeiras do Funchal para não voltar a acontecer o Fevereiro de 2010. Estou muito curioso para saber se foram eficazes ou não hoje foi o primeiro teste de muitos que possivelmente vêm no inverno.



Exacto, daí os solos das Canárias, terem uma menor capacidade de retenção de água.
Se o Porto Santo tivesse ribeiras, já teríamos tido também provavelmente alguma notícia naquela ilha.


----------



## Cluster (20 Out 2014 às 04:04)

Bem boa noite só espero que não aconteça nada com a Madeira e todos os vizinhos na minha ausência! Porto Santo vai ficar estranho com tanta chuva o tipo de vegetação que lá anda está preparada para viver com o mínimo de água por isso não estranho nada se daqui a uns dias aquilo parecer mais como uma ilha verde.


----------



## marco_antonio (20 Out 2014 às 08:48)

upload gambar pelo Funchal deu a pouco um forte aguaceiro com muito vento a mistura,não creio que a instabilidade passe tão rapidamente como o IPMA está prevendo


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2014 às 09:08)

Os vários floaters tropicais para acompanhar a depressão (92L)

- Rammb
- NRL
- SSD

Pressão continua a descer


AL, 92, 2014101812,   , BEST,   0, 331N,  199W,  30, 1007, LO,   0, 
AL, 92, 2014101818,   , BEST,   0, 330N,  200W,  30, 1006, LO,   0, 
AL, 92, 2014101900,   , BEST,   0, 329N,  201W,  30, 1005, LO,   0, 
AL, 92, 2014101906,   , BEST,   0, 327N,  201W,  35, 1003, LO,  34,
AL, 92, 2014101912,   , BEST,   0, 326N,  201W,  40, 1000, LO,  34,
AL, 92, 2014101918,   , BEST,   0, 325N,  200W,  40, 1000, LO,  34,  
AL, 92, 2014102000,   , BEST,   0, 333N,  200W,  40,  998, LO,  34, 
AL, 92, 2014102006,   , BEST,   0, 342N,  210W,  40,  *995*, LO,  34,


----------



## Hazores (20 Out 2014 às 12:32)

Bom dia,
pelo que vai aparecendo no facebook, as noticias não são as melhores por santa maria onde o mar parece já ter provocado alguns estragos...

deixo aqui o link do facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152718889060831&set=pcb.10152718889115831&type=1&theater


----------



## Knyght (20 Out 2014 às 14:10)

Neste momento está sol, mas deu umas chuvinhas engraçadas esta noite também!
Cumpz


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Out 2014 às 14:22)

Boa Tarde a todos ... Aqui pela Terceira já se sente um ventinho engraçado ... Rajadas fortes aqui por Angra mas nada ainda fora do controlo ... Esperemos que pelo Grupo Oriental não haja mais estragos ... Em relação à chuva e actividade eléctrica nada a registar de momento ...


----------



## vitamos (20 Out 2014 às 14:27)

Azor disse:


> Foi um belíssimo registo!
> O autor esteve de parabéns.
> Mas olha que não são assim tão raras quanto isso, porque pelo que vejo, cada vez mais elas vão surgindo por aí e por aqui...e foi precisamente por causa de uma tromba de água dessas como a da Madalena do Mar, que em 1996 houve a Tromba de água da Povoação em  S. Miguel, onde todo o concelho ficou quase completamente destruído.
> Sim são belas, mas também podem ser mortais... trombas dispenso...agora trovoadas podes continuar a mandar cá para cima que lidamos com elas



Penso que haverá aí uma ligeira confusão de termos. As cheias de 1996 em Povoação foram provocadas por fortes chuvadas e transbordo de uma ribeira. A foto diz respeito a uma tromba de água (tornado marítimo).


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 14:57)

Exacto, foi um trocadilho meu, mas por aqui na altura falou-se numa tromba de água mesmo. Não marítima, como a da foto, mas sim terrestre porque foi localizada em terra e não no mar. 
Agora, se as terminações são distintas, ou se existe algum nome para um fenómeno deste tipo de natureza quando é localizado em terra, desconheço, mas as consequências tanto de uma como de outra não costumam ser assim tão diferentes quanto isso. Todas elas provocam grandes e avultados prejuízos materiais e perda de vidas humanas igualmente. 
Vou tentar arranjar mais informação local sobre o que sucedeu em 1996 porque agora também fiquei curioso


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2014 às 14:58)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento muito fresco com rajadas fortes.

Hoje, a madrugada foi marcada por vento forte com rajadas fortes e alguns aguaceiros, prolongando-se pela manhã com menos intensidade. Choveu mais agora de manhã.




Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 14:59)

Por São Miguel a ventania continua e há alguns relatos de árvores caídas e telhas arrancadas.
Sigo com vento Forte por vezes com rajadas muito fortes e a continuação de alguns períodos de chuva, mais ou menos de forma persistente.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Forte ondulação na costa sul da ilha da Madeira.
Barreirinha(ao lado da Fortaleza de São Tiago), agora mesmo:






Video ( ver em hd)


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2014 às 15:09)

A forte ondulação já se faz sentir bem, principalmente em *Santa Maria*.


*Baía de São Lourenço, Santa Maria*








*Nordeste, São Miguel*


----------



## Hazores (20 Out 2014 às 15:37)

boa tarde,

Neste momento, por angra do heroísmo, o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade, com rajadas interessantes (rajada máxima registada em Angra 79.3Km/h, isto foi publicado num grupo de meteorologia no facebook). Chuva e trovoada por enquanto ainda não há registos....

Penso que o pior desta depressão é o fato desta permanecer perto da região durante algum tempo, afetando o estado do tempo durante praticamente esta semana. Se o centro depressionário deslocar-se um pouco mais a norte também poderá agravar a situação...


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 16:11)

vitamos disse:


> Penso que haverá aí uma ligeira confusão de termos. As cheias de 1996 em Povoação foram provocadas por fortes chuvadas e transbordo de uma ribeira. A foto diz respeito a uma tromba de água (tornado marítimo).




Vitamos, os únicos dados que existem, e que consegui ter acesso há pouco sobre esta mesma informação, são as medições pluviais da data. O que te posso dizer é que várias pessoas nesse dia avistaram um enorme cone no mar que se deslocou para terra e por cima da Lomba do Loução (uma das muitas freguesias de montanha da Povoação) fez descarga de enormes quantidades de agua em apenas 20 minutos. Essa descarga fez transbordar a ribeira dos bispos que vem dar a vila da Povoação arrasando e matando tudo o que encontrou pelo seu caminho até ao mar, portanto deduzo que deve ter sido também o mesmo fenómeno de ontem na Madalena do Mar, se bem que o da Povoação em maiores proporções obviamente.


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 16:19)

Há pouco nos Anjos na ilha de Santa Maria.

Há relatos também em S. Miguel que já foram avistados alguns cones pelo mar na Povoação


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 16:41)

Azor disse:


> Há pouco nos Anjos na ilha de Santa Maria.
> 
> Há relatos também em S. Miguel que já foram avistados alguns cones pelo mar na Povoação



Não se vê o vídeo: 





> Vídeo indisponível
> Este vídeo foi eliminado do Facebook ou não está visível devido às definições de privacidade.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 16:48)

54,4 Km/h vento no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, a aumentar, pressão em queda.

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=af&lat=35&lon=-24

Aquelas células grandes a norte do centro da depressão podem chegar-se mais ao grupo oriental.
Até às 18h a depressão está em cavamento, 995hPa, depois, segundo a última run do GFS começará a encher mas como o centro estará mais perto dos Açores demorará bastante mais tempo até as condições melhorarem, em minha opinião.

Edit: corrigi "ocidental" para "oriental, claro...


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2014 às 16:48)

StormRic disse:


> Não se vê o vídeo:


 Não consigo dar com isto 

Tenta entrar aqui https://www.facebook.com/lucianadesign?fref=ts


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 16:53)

jonhfx disse:


> Forte ondulação na costa sul da ilha da Madeira.
> Barreirinha(ao lado da Fortaleza de São Tiago), agora mesmo:
> 
> 
> ...



Foto excepcional! Espero que não haja grandes prejuízos. Atenção aos riscos.

satélite:
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=af&lat=35&lon=-24


----------



## AMFC (20 Out 2014 às 16:58)

Açores a seguir com atenção próximos dias, fonte Centro de furações EUA :

A large non-tropical low is located over the far eastern Atlantic
Ocean a few hundred miles southeast of the Azores. This system is
producing gale-force winds and could gradually acquire some
subtropical characteristics during the next few days while it
moves slowly westward over relatively warm waters. Additional
information on this system can be found in High Seas Forecasts
issued by Meteo France.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...10 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...30 percent.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 17:02)

Azor disse:


> Não consigo dar com isto
> 
> Tenta entrar aqui https://www.facebook.com/lucianadesign?fref=ts



Já consegui ver


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 17:06)

AMFC disse:


> Açores a seguir com atenção próximos dias, fonte Centro de furações EUA :
> 
> A large non-tropical low is located over the far eastern Atlantic
> Ocean a few hundred miles southeast of the Azores. This system is
> ...



Esta análise de hoje ainda não aponta para evolução relativamente à de ontem. Mantém-se as mesmas probabilidades. Pelas imagens de satélite, a frente original já se enrolou em torno do centro com três voltas inteiras


----------



## Rog (20 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Boa tarde,
 Hoje manhã de alguma chuva e vento forte.
As rajadas máximas registadas:





Análise satélite esta tarde:


----------



## AzoresPower (20 Out 2014 às 17:45)

Aqui em Angra está relativamente calmo.

Na madrugada e manhã houve um forte vendaval mas agora acalmou.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (20 Out 2014 às 18:27)

Aqui no Pico está nublado, mas o satélite não apresenta nuvens.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (20 Out 2014 às 18:43)

Boas. 
Aqui no Pico onde já avistei neve de manhã, céu nublado à espera que algo chegue de Santa Maria e S. Miguel.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Out 2014 às 20:14)

Boas ... Neste momento estou no Pico da Urze em casa de um amigo e o vento já se sente com uma intensidade grande ... Ainda não chove muito mas o tempo está cada vez mais escuro ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2014 às 22:15)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes. 

Caíram alguns aguaceiros desde o meu último post.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2014 às 00:26)

O vento sopra forte com rajadas fortes novamente...

Estão em vigor *Avisos Amarelos* para os Grupos Central e Oriental:

- *Grupo Central:* Aviso Amarelo para vento forte no Faial e muito fresco na Terceira, na Graciosa, no Pico e em São Jorge, com rajadas até 80 km/h; Aviso Amarelo para precipitação pontualmente forte em todas as ilhas, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.

- *Grupo Oriental:* Aviso Amarelo para vento forte em Santa Maria e muito fresco em São Miguel, com rajadas até 80 km/h; Aviso Amarelo para precipitação pontualmente forte nas duas ilhas, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada; Aviso Amarelo para ondulação forte, de 6 m nas duas ilhas.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 103/2014*

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se: 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima No período entre as 17UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 18UTC de 21-10-2014 Direcção de Nordeste, rodando para Norte. 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 17UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 11UTC de 21-10-2014 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 17UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 12UTC de 21-10-2014 Ondas de Nordeste de 6 metros, passando a Sueste. 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 17UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 11UTC de 21-10-2014 
VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima No período entre as 17UTC de 2014-10-20 e as 07UTC de 21-10-2014 Direcção de Nordeste, rodando para Leste.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2014 às 00:29)

Estas fotografias foram tiradas hoje na *Maia*, na *Ilha de Santa Maria *e mostram a forte ondulação que se tem registado na ilha.


Autor: Pedro Miguel Lagos Cerqueira (postado num grupo do Facebook)


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2014 às 03:04)

Chuva moderada e persistente por aqui...


*Edit (02h11):* Chuva forte...

*Edit (02h34):* Muito chove por aqui... chuva forte neste momento.

*Edit (02h45):* Continua a chuva forte...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Out 2014 às 11:57)

Bom dia, sol e muito vento neste momento na Ribeira Chã, no concelho de LAGOA


----------



## Hazores (21 Out 2014 às 13:01)

Por AHG também não chove, mas o vento faz se sentir....


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado, algum sol e vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Hoje, a madrugada foi marcada por chuva moderada a forte e persistente e vento por vezes forte com rajadas fortes. Durante a manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros.



Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2014 às 15:17)

Hoje, a ondulação está mais forte na Costa Sul de São Miguel, em comparação aos dias anteriores.


*Ilha de São Miguel*

*Praia das Milícias, Ponta Delgada
*


*
*

*São Roque, Ponta Delgada
*





*Lagoa
*


*


Praia da Vinha D'Areia, Vila Franca do Campo*



*

Edit (14h45): *Povoação e Ribeira Quente
*
Povoação
*





​*Praia da Ribeira Quente, Povoação*




*

*
​*Ilha de Santa Maria*
​*Praia Formosa*




*
*​*Baía de São Lourenço*


----------



## Hugois (21 Out 2014 às 16:07)

Boas tardes pessoal, algum de vós consegue-me informar qual foi a temperatura máxima e mínima do mar no Arquipélago da Madeira e no dos Açores? Andei a pesquisar mas não consegui encontrar informação. Desde já obrigado.


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2014 às 18:19)

Forte ondulação - Freguesia da Ribeira Quente , Ilha de São Miguel

(c) Lígia Vieira Medeiros





image upload free


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2014 às 18:20)

As vagas na Ribeira Quente chegaram hoje às casas mais próximas da costa

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=o.2321917011&type=3


----------



## Hazores (21 Out 2014 às 22:17)

Boa noite,
pela zona oeste tudo calmo, neste momento sem vento nem chuva.
Estive a observar as imagens de satélite e, como sou um leigo nesta matéria, estou um pouco confuso... parece que se está a formar uma depressão dentro da "depressão mãe", para mim é uma coisa interessante....


----------



## dunio9 (21 Out 2014 às 22:23)

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=310.65,28.37,892
Aqui fica um bom site para fazer o acompanhamento da velocidade do vento! cumprimentos


----------



## dunio9 (21 Out 2014 às 22:30)

Aqui por este lado do "ramo grande" , Vila das Lajes, tempo sem chuva, mas muito nublado, vento com algumas rajadas abaixo dos 50 km/h. abraços


----------



## Cluster (21 Out 2014 às 23:23)

Na Madeira o Sahara decide atacar depois de um verão onde esteve ausente, neste momento cerca de 26 graus no Funchal e 27 na parte oeste. Depois de uns dias com muitas chuvas vem agora a poeira do deserto e dias extremamente quentes.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Out 2014 às 00:41)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, acompanhados de trovoada.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 105/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 
Na sequência do aviso anterior, emite-se: 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-10-21 e as 08UTC de 22-10-2014 Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, acompanhados de trovoada. 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-10-21 e as 08UTC de 22-10-2014 Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, acompanhados de trovoada.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2014 às 01:05)

Ou me engano ou ainda vemos alerta laranja para a Madeira por causa do calor (mesmo que não haja perigo com a chuva que tem havido), algumas estações amadoras já estão nos 28 graus.


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2014 às 03:40)

Update: esta maluquice já está nos 29.


----------



## hfernandes (22 Out 2014 às 08:06)

Bom dia,

8h00, sigo com 25,8 e aguaceiros para refrescar... pelas 7h15 tinha 29,1ºC...


----------



## hfernandes (22 Out 2014 às 08:10)

Das estações do IPMA o valor máximo de temperatura até as 6h foi na Ponta do Sol com 31,6ºC...


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Out 2014 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

Sigo com céu muito nublado, o vento sopra por vezes moderado e um bafo insuportável. Em apenas 30 minutos a temperatura disparou dos 24 ºC para os 30 ºC.


----------



## hfernandes (22 Out 2014 às 09:15)

No funchal após a passagem dos aguaceiros a temperatura volta a disparar


----------



## Hazores (22 Out 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

E o que me dizem disto


----------



## hfernandes (22 Out 2014 às 11:02)

Mammatus na Madeira?

 
retirado do fórum facebook, https://www.facebook.com/groups/grupometeomadeira/


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2014 às 12:47)

Isto é impressionante será que se bate o recorde de temperaturas para o mês de Outubro? Alguém me sabe dizer como aceder aos dados em tempo real das várias estações por exemplo foi nos dito que se atingiu 31.6 as 6 da manha na Ponta do Sol não tenho acesso a essas informações.


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2014 às 12:49)

As previsões de calor ficaram bastante abaixo do que realmente está a acontecer (acho que já se passou os 33 graus a aguardar confirmação), provavelmente passamos os 35 graus na Ponta do Sol.


----------



## Azathoth (22 Out 2014 às 14:29)

Cluster disse:


> Isto é impressionante será que se bate o recorde de temperaturas para o mês de Outubro? Alguém me sabe dizer como aceder aos dados em tempo real das várias estações por exemplo foi nos dito que se atingiu 31.6 as 6 da manha na Ponta do Sol não tenho acesso a essas informações.



Ainda me lembro há uns anos atrás deu um vaga de calor muito semelhante no início de Novembro na Madeira. Neste momento tenho o meu carro cheio de poeira do Sará.


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2014 às 14:32)

E pena não teres fotografado o carro!


----------



## jonhfx (22 Out 2014 às 15:06)

Cluster disse:


> E pena não teres fotografado o carro!



Eu posso responder por ele


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2014 às 15:14)

Wow foi assim tanta poeira?!


----------



## jonhfx (22 Out 2014 às 15:20)

Muita...
Sílvio Silva Photography


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 15:44)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> E o que me dizem disto



Esta foto é fabulosa! Podes dar informações precisas sobre a hora e local?


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Out 2014 às 15:44)

Boa Tarde ... Aqui por Angra ontem à noite bastante ondulação na zona da Prainha chegando algumas ondas cá cima à zona do caminho para o Clube Náutico ... Algum vento mas nada fora do normal ... Alguns chuviscos à hora do almoço de hoje mas fracos ...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 15:45)

jonhfx disse:


> Muita...
> Sílvio Silva Photography



Excelente! Aquilo são as Desertas, certo? A que horas terá sido tirada?


----------



## Azor (22 Out 2014 às 15:48)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu encoberto e aguaceiros por vezes fortes a moderados.
Ontem eliminaram uns vídeos do mar chegando às moradias na Ribeira Quente, mas segue outra vez para quem ainda não viu.
Cumprimentos!
https://www.facebook.com/mytopfm/videos


----------



## racevw (22 Out 2014 às 15:53)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente! Aquilo são as Desertas, certo? A que horas terá sido tirada?


É a Ponta de São Lourenço no Caniçal.. btw, bela foto!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 15:55)

32,6º no Funchal às 12h utc, vinha em subida acentuada mas logo a seguir às 13h desceu 4 graus, para 28,6º e o vento rodou de E para SW. A máxima prevista era 31º.

Na estação do Lido estavam 30,0º às 6h; o máximo foi de 32,0º às 11h e a partir daí desceu 5,3º.

Ponta do Sol com 30,4º às 5h e 30,5º às 6h; culminou às 11h com 32,5º.


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2014 às 16:12)

Eu acho que amanha quando tivermos os resumos detalhados (boletim diário) vamos ver valores superiores aos horários. A estação amadora na Madalena do Mar (que costuma ser relativamente "fria") registou mais que 34 sendo que ponta do Sol em teoria também deve ter lá chegado são locais muito próximos.

Alias vendo bem todas as estações amadoras do Funchal (e muitas delas têm sempre máximas inferiores à estação de referencia) passara os 33.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fresco com rajadas.

Hoje de madrugada, caíram aguaceiros por vezes fortes a partir das 03h00 e o vento soprou por vezes forte com rajadas fortes. Durante a manhã e até agora, caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 106/2014*

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se: 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 08UTC de 2014-10-22 e as 20UTC de 22-10-2014 Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (22 Out 2014 às 20:30)

Ola, 

Aqui, na rua do azores park, em ponta delgada, onde eu moro, o ceu comecou a ficar muito nublado, negro mesmo, e ameacador a partir dzs 19h30. A atmosfera esta pesada.julgo que vamos ter uma noite com muita chuva e trovoada. O vento acalmou.
Vou seguir o tempo com atencao.vou dando noticias.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Boa noite,
Hoje muito calor pela Madeira como já referido acima.
Segue um apanhado das temperaturas máximas até às 20h:





Para amanhã:





Sinóptica:


----------



## Art-J (22 Out 2014 às 22:23)

O record máximo de temperatura no mês de Outubro para o Funchal é de +34,1 ºC. 

Se essa leitura de 34,3 ºC estiver correcta é um novo record para o mês de Outubro.
Quanto ao valor para a Ponta do Sol e restante zona oeste não sei se há dados sobre os máximos absolutos.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (22 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje muito calor pela Madeira como já referido acima.
> Segue um apanhado das temperaturas máximas até às 20h:
> 
> ...


Boa noite , Rog

Segundo este ultimo grafico, suponho entao que se corre o risco da nuvem de poeiras chegarem tambem aos acores, ou estarei enganada??

Cumprimentos


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2014 às 23:12)

Art-J disse:


> O record máximo de temperatura no mês de Outubro para o Funchal é de +34,1 ºC.
> 
> Se essa leitura de 34,3 ºC estiver correcta é um novo record para o mês de Outubro.
> Quanto ao valor para a Ponta do Sol e restante zona oeste não sei se há dados sobre os máximos absolutos.



Isto são valores instantâneos, para ser considerado máxima oficial terá de ser revisto por um meteorologista, em todo o caso fica a informação que no Telejornal Madeira desta noite o director do Observatório fez referência, que este seria um recorde para o mês de Outubro desde 1949, se não estou em erro.  



paulaazores1975 disse:


> Boa noite , Rog
> 
> Segundo este ultimo grafico, suponho entao que se corre o risco da nuvem de poeiras chegarem tambem aos acores, ou estarei enganada??
> 
> Cumprimentos



Em princípio não, ali no limite da linha amarela que delimita a poeira, digamos que é a "fronteira" entre duas correntes: entre a depressão  a sul dos Açores  que vai mantendo um fluxo de sul/sueste onde não há poeira em suspensão, e uma região com poeira que afecta a Madeira por uma região anticiclonica sobre a Península Ibérica, associada também uma depressão na costa de Marrocos.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (22 Out 2014 às 23:24)

Rog disse:


> Isto são valores instantâneos, para ser considerado máxima oficial terá de ser revisto por um meteorologista, em todo o caso fica a informação que no Telejornal Madeira desta noite o director do Observatório fez referência, que este seria um recorde para o mês de Outubro desde 1949, se não estou em erro.
> 
> 
> 
> Em princípio não, ali no limite da linha amarela que delimita a poeira, digamos que é a "fronteira" entre duas correntes: entre a depressão  a sul dos Açores  que vai mantendo um fluxo de sul/sueste onde não há poeira em suspensão, e uma região com poeira que afecta a Madeira por uma região anticiclonica sobre a Península Ibérica, associada também uma depressão na costa de Marrocos.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (22 Out 2014 às 23:31)

Ok, obrigada pelo esclarecimento.assim fico mais descansada. Lembro.me na minha infancia, no dia do meu aniversario dos 10 anos, em abril de 1985, que tivemos em sao miguel uma tempestade de areias vindas do sahara, o que causou bastante transtorno, pois mesmo com janelas e estores completamente fechados, chegou a entrar imensa poeira dentro de casa, era uma poeira muito fina e dourada. Fenomenos destes nos acores sao raros de acontecer, mas ja aconteceram, por isso e sempre bom estar informado, nao va o diabo tece las e a pessoa nao estar preparada para a surpresa...
Boa noite e obrigada


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 23:40)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Ok, obrigada pelo esclarecimento.assim fico mais descansada. Lembro.me na minha infancia, no dia do meu aniversario dos 10 anos, em abril de 1985, que tivemos em sao miguel uma tempestade de areias vindas do sahara, o que causou bastante transtorno, pois mesmo com janelas e estores completamente fechados, chegou a entrar imensa poeira dentro de casa, era uma poeira muito fina e dourada. Fenomenos destes nos acores sao raros de acontecer, mas ja aconteceram, por isso e sempre bom estar informado, nao va o diabo tece las e a pessoa nao estar preparada para a surpresa...
> Boa noite e obrigada



Nas previsões deste serviço da universidade de Atenas também se vê que a nuvem de poeira chegará muito perto de S.Miguel mas para já não atingirá qualquer ilha. Só para dia 26 dá uns restos insignificantes a atingir o grupo central mas não tem qualquer importância.
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en (clicar no botão +1 para ver a primeira e avançar imagem a imagem).


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 23:45)

Orion disse:


> As poeiras chegarão aos Açores. Já no dia 24. E 'retornarão' no dia 26 ficando por cá até ao dia 27 (fim da previsão).
> 
> Carregar no play (topo da página) para animação completa
> 
> http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=dconc&lan=en



Atenção que mal chega no dia 24 ( e com concentrações até 10 microgramas por metro cúbico é insignificante, o limite da *média anual* de concentração que é considerado nocivo para a saúde é de *40* ) e o que chega no dia 26 é insignificante também: não excederá os 25 microgramas).


----------



## Cluster (23 Out 2014 às 00:04)

Bem me parecia que isto ia ser digno de alerta laranja e bem me parecia que Ponta do Sol tinha passado os 25.


ps: Então Art, já não te via a algum tempo no forum, não tens aparecido/respondido.


----------



## Hazores (23 Out 2014 às 01:07)

StormRic disse:


> Esta foto é fabulosa! Podes dar informações precisas sobre a hora e local?


 
Boa noite,

Esta foto foi tirada da freguesia de S. Mateus, foi tirada por volta das 8 da manhã, a foto não é da minha autoria, mas sim do António Araújo (um fotógrafo terceirense que adora tirar fotos a nuvens, podem acompanhar por aqui www.antonioaraujo.pt
www.facebook.com/antonioaraujophotography)
Eu estive algum tempo a observar esta nuvem só que vista de outro prisma, debaixo dela.... quando cheguei ao trabalho vejo que ele tinha capturado este magnifico exemplar de nuvem...penso que tão cedo não serei comtemplado por uma nuvem como esta...


----------



## Afgdr (23 Out 2014 às 02:28)

Boa noite!
A madrugada começou com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que começaram a cair há bocado... 

Neste momento, caem apenas uns pingos...


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2014 às 09:30)

Máximas ontem no Arquipélago da Madeira:


----------



## hfernandes (23 Out 2014 às 13:56)

O dia de ontem, 22/10/2014 estabeleceu novos recordes para a estação meteorológica amadora do Sítio do Salão, Funchal, em serviço desde Outubro de 2012.
- maior temperatura mínima diária registada desde o início da mediação desta, 24,8ºC registados às 8h20 coincidindo com um período de aguaceiros.
- temperatura mais elevada do ano 2014, 32,9ºC pelas 12h35.
- temperatura mais elevada no mês de Outubro, 32,9ºC.


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2014 às 18:25)

Parece que desta vez as particulas de pó também chegarão por sua vez ao grupo Ocidental.
Pelos Açores são situações raras de acontecer, mas pelo que se perspectiva para dia 25 e 26 serão valores bastante insignificantes no arquipélago.
Incomoda-me também o facto da Madeira estar com temperaturas elevadas para esta época do ano.
No continente já nem digo nada, mas na Madeira?
Essas temperaturas elevadas também chegarão aos Açores?
Já nem sei o que é viver um Outono e um Inverno descansado, sem termos sempre ao lado a sombra anticiclónica... daqui a anos as actuais normais climatológicas pelos vistos terão de ser alteradas...




photo hosting




upload gif


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2014 às 18:46)

Grande célula a NE de São Miguel.
Se ela conseguisse descer só mais um pouco... 




image hosting gif


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 18:57)

Mas parece que está a descer, ou melhor, a crescer para baixo:
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=af&lat=40&lon=-19


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2014 às 19:00)

Se isto entra no Nordeste e na Povoação pode vir a deixar cair imensa chuva devido à forte orografia da zona.
Veremos...


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2014 às 19:10)

Bastou falar e já começou a pingar por aqui.
A zona oriental da ilha está completamente coberta por um grande Cumulonimbus




windows 7 print screen




image hosting free


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 19:36)

Azor disse:


> Se isto entra no Nordeste e na Povoação pode vir a deixar cair imensas chuva devido à forte orografia da zona.
> Veremos...



Atenção que não está a deslocar-se para sul mas para norte. A sul da célula é que estão a gerar-se outras menores mas se o movimento geral para norte tiver velocidade superior à do crescimento para sul, nada haverá a recear.
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=af&lat=40&lon=-19


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2014 às 20:02)

Atenção à Terceira. Parece que essa célula está a desenvolver se para lá


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 20:12)

Azor disse:


> Atenção à Terceira. Parece que essa célula está a desenvolver se para lá



http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=af&lat=40&lon=-22
pela animação de satélite não parece, a Terceira está muito longe.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2014 às 20:22)

Aqui pela Terceira de momento tudo calmo ... Tivemos um chuvisco durante a tarde mas nada de especial ... Céu limpo e um fim de tarde a fazer lembrar o Verão ... ( Incrível como o tempo muda de uma maneira tão extrema ... )


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2014 às 20:24)

Daí ser muito mais difícil fazer previsões para os Açores, uma vez que fenómenos deste tipo são sempre muito impossíveis de se prever, e mais difícil ainda em ilhas pequenas espalhadas numa grande imensidão atlântica porque a margem de erro é muito grande


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2014 às 20:29)

Sem dúvida Azor ... Podemos num momento ter um dia de Verão e um calor intenso e no outro ter frio e chuva forte ... São as famosas quatro estações num dia açoriano ...  E neste momento está um calor nada normal para esta altura do ano ...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 20:42)

Célula a dissipar-se e a deixar a ilha de S.Miguel. A parte mais activa de momento situa-se e move-se para nordeste:


----------



## Art-J (23 Out 2014 às 21:04)

Azor disse:


> Parece que desta vez as particulas de pó também chegarão por sua vez ao grupo Ocidental.
> Pelos Açores são situações raras de acontecer, mas pelo que se perspectiva para dia 25 e 26 serão valores bastante insignificantes no arquipélago.
> Incomoda-me também o facto da Madeira estar com temperaturas elevadas para esta época do ano.
> No continente já nem digo nada, mas na Madeira?
> ...



Na verdade o tempo leste pode afectar a Madeira em qualquer época do ano, e afecta. Quando acontece em pleno inverno pode é ter um efeito um pouco oposto, já que as temperaturas do Sahara no inverno são relativamente baixas.
Quanto às temperaturas, eu não consideraria Outubro um mês de inverno na Madeira, nem sequer de outono. A nível de temperatura é sensivelmente idêntico ao mês de Julho mas mais chuvoso.
Eu ficaria mais espantado em apanhar temperaturas destas (> 32ºC) em Março ou Abril do que em Outubro/Novembro.


----------



## Cluster (24 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Esta dia sempre me fez alguma impressão acho que se atingiu 32+ durante a noite:






Verão e inverno acabam por ser conceitos (a nível de temperaturas) relativos. Acho que fora a possivel chuva/tempestades não há verdadeiro inverno na costa da Madeira as temperaturas são mais altas que grande parte da primavera no litoral do continente. O mês mais frio na costa da ilha é mais quente que Abril em Lisboa/Faro e Maio que no Porto. 

Todo o pais numa forma geral tem tido alguns períodos mais quentes fora de época na ultima década.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Out 2014 às 00:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, a madrugada e início da manhã foram marcadas por aguaceiros, que foram por vezes fortes na madrugada. O céu apresentou-se com muita nebulosidade, com algumas abertas. Para o final da tarde, caíram alguns aguaceiros. É de salientar também que ontem à noite registou-se alguma trovoada em Santa Maria.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2014 às 03:33)

É impressionante, 32ºC há 1 da manhã nos finais de outubro é aberrante, mesmo para a Madeira


----------



## Cluster (24 Out 2014 às 04:12)

Isso não foi em Outubro foi num mês mais bem frio. Ponta do Sol teve 31,6 por volta das 6 da manhã no outro dia mas este valor de Abril é bem mais impressionante.


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2014 às 12:15)

Sim, um bafo terrível...
Só não acho normal as temperaturas registadas pela Madeira nesta altura do ano...
Só espero que elas não cheguem


Art-J disse:


> Na verdade o tempo leste pode afectar a Madeira em qualquer época do ano, e afecta. Quando acontece em pleno inverno pode é ter um efeito um pouco oposto, já que as temperaturas do Sahara no inverno são relativamente baixas.
> Quanto às temperaturas, eu não consideraria Outubro um mês de inverno na Madeira, nem sequer de outono. A nível de temperatura é sensivelmente idêntico ao mês de Julho mas mais chuvoso.
> Eu ficaria mais espantado em apanhar temperaturas destas (> 32ºC) em Março ou Abril do que em Outubro/Novembro.


Mas é normal essas temperaturas escaldantes por aí em pleno mês de Outubro?
Por aqui seria uma coisa surreal, do outro mundo até...
O que eu noto é que as médias anuais e mensais terão de ser todas actualizadas e adaptadas às novas realidades...


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2014 às 12:22)

Cluster disse:


> Esta dia sempre me fez alguma impressão acho que se atingiu 32+ durante a noite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estações de transição a meu ver, estão dando lugar a verões e a invernos prolongados e fora de horas. O que tem reinado mais pelo que temos vistos é o calor e não o contrário. O reino animal e vegetal até já sente esta mudança.
Eventos chuvosos e de frio, são cada vez mais raros no triângulo Açores versus Madeira-Continente, porque durante a maior parte do ano são episódios anticiclónicos sem fim, e não passa disto entra ano, sai ano...

Longe vão os tempos das décadas de 70 e 80 em que o calor e o frio vinham no seu devido tempo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Out 2014 às 12:31)

Bom dia! 

Boas abertas aquilo pelo concelho de Lagoa, pouco vento, em resumo uma manhã de bom tempo


----------



## jonhfx (24 Out 2014 às 12:31)

Poeiras ainda continuam...


----------



## Cluster (24 Out 2014 às 13:34)

Azor disse:


> Sim, um bafo terrível...
> Só não acho normal as temperaturas registadas pela Madeira nesta altura do ano...
> Só espero que elas não cheguem
> 
> ...



As temperaturas que se registaram no Funchal foram um recorde para o mês de Outubro (35.3 em Ponta do Sol não sei se é recorde para essa estação). O antigo recorde era de 34.1 e passou a 34.3, portanto este extremo não é nada regular. A normal diz que as temperaturas máximas para o Funchal em Outubro são de 25 graus, portanto uma temperatura de 30 graus não seria nada de impensável para o Funchal, já 34.3 é outra história. 

Os Açores estão a ficar bastante mais quentinhos, prova disto o verão passado, mas estes extremos não devem acontecer lá tendo em conta que se encontram já bem distantes do Sahara.


----------



## ijv (24 Out 2014 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> Máximas ontem no Arquipélago da Madeira:


Ontem no meu carro as 13, marcava 34 perto do aeroporto do Porto santo


----------



## Art-J (24 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Azor disse:


> Sim, um bafo terrível...
> Só não acho normal as temperaturas registadas pela Madeira nesta altura do ano...
> Só espero que elas não cheguem
> 
> ...



As temperaturas máximas na Madeira têm como que um limite invisível de 29-31ºC mesmo no verão, devido à influência moderadora do oceano, logo, temperaturas acima disso são sempre consideradas anormais e associadas com o tempo leste. Principalmente porque podem resultar em >30 ºC durante a noite.

Agora.. apanhar um dia de sol em 25ºC em Dezembro é perfeitamente normal. Não é todos os dias mas ainda se encaixa bem dentro da normalidade.
No inverno passado penso que pelo menos duas vezes por mês entre Dezembro e Fevereiro houveram localidades da costa norte a atingir os 27 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 23:44)

Cluster disse:


> Isso não foi em Outubro foi num mês mais bem frio. Ponta do Sol teve 31,6 por volta das 6 da manhã no outro dia mas este valor de Abril é bem mais impressionante.



A insolação em Abril é superior à de Outubro (número de horas de sol): Abril está a dois meses do solstício; Outubro a quatro meses. Se as temperaturas tiverem uma estreita correlação com a insolação então Abril teria vantagem. Mas é claro, o factor mais importante é a estação precedente. Resta saber se a posição da estação de Ponta do Sol não a torna especialmente vulnerável à insolação.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2014 às 00:34)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco. Agora há pouco, caiu algum chuvisco.

A temperatura ronda os 18°C e a humidade está alta, rondando os 80%.

Hoje, foi um dia marcado por céu em geral pouco/parcialmente nublado, apresentando algumas zonas maior nebulosidade. Agora à noite, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado e caíram alguns aguaceiros/chuva fraca.



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira. Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## Cluster (25 Out 2014 às 01:52)

StormRic disse:


> A insolação em Abril é superior à de Outubro (número de horas de sol): Abril está a dois meses do solstício; Outubro a quatro meses. Se as temperaturas tiverem uma estreita correlação com a insolação então Abril teria vantagem. Mas é claro, o factor mais importante é a estação precedente. Resta saber se a posição da estação de Ponta do Sol não a torna especialmente vulnerável à insolação.



Eu acho que me expliquei mal ou não estou a perceber bem:P
Duas situações distintas, o que aconteceu há uns dias e o que aconteceu em Abril de 2013. Há uns dias atrás Ponta do Sol atingiu 31,6 na madrugada (sem sol portanto) e depois lá chegou aos 35.3 durante o dia sendo que o Funchal também deve ter andado acima dos 30 de madrugada. A situação em Abril (que mostrei aqui na imagem)foi à uma da manhã na estação do Funchal, bateu se os 32 graus nessa noite e acho que o recorde desse mês foi exactamente nessa noite

Ps: Ponta do Sol como muitos já devem ter conhecimento é a estação oficial mais quente do País, no entanto duvido que seja a que atinge extremos de temperatura máxima mais altos na Madeira, por ser relativamente perto do mar e mais afastada do Sahara que a costa este.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 02:07)

Cluster disse:


> Eu acho que me expliquei mal ou não estou a perceber bem:P
> Duas situações distintas, o que aconteceu há uns dias e o que aconteceu em Abril de 2013. Há uns dias atrás Ponta do Sol atingiu 31,6 na madrugada (sem sol portanto) e depois lá chegou aos 35.3 durante o dia sendo que o Funchal também deve ter andado acima dos 30 de madrugada. A situação em Abril (que mostrei aqui na imagem)foi à uma da manhã na estação do Funchal, bateu se os 32 graus nessa noite e acho que o recorde desse mês foi exactamente nessa noite
> 
> Ps: Ponta do Sol como muitos já devem ter conhecimento é a estação oficial mais quente do País, no entanto duvido que seja a que atinge extremos de temperatura máxima mais altos na Madeira, por ser relativamente perto do mar e mais afastada do Sahara que a costa este.



 Peço desculpa, eu é que percebi mal! Madrugada em Abril! Sem dúvida ainda mais extraordinário do que a situação recente.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 16:35)

Há células com actividade eléctrica a SE da Madeira, mas dirigem-se para nordeste.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 20:18)

Pequeno grupo de células a OSO da Madeira com actividade eléctrica, chegará à ponta oeste em menos de uma hora.








Quanto às grandes células, não ameaçam nenhum dos arquipélagos por enquanto. Poderão vir a acercar-se mais da Madeira para amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 22:14)

Aspecto impressionante das células entre os Açores e a Madeira, em deslocamento lento para Leste. O modelo  GFS prevê a sua chegada à Madeira para amanhã às 12h aproximadamente mas já em dissipação.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2014 às 00:41)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco.

A temperatura ronda os 17ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco/parcialmente nublado, tornando-se quase limpo para a tarde, tendo-se apresentado muito nublado nas zonas altas, com boas abertas. A madrugada foi marcada por algum chuvisco e algumas rajadas.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 05:43)

A frente de células em aproximação lenta à Madeira mantém o aspecto potente e tem bastante actividade eléctrica. Deve chegar dentro de seis ou sete horas, mantendo-se a previsão dos modelos da sua dissipação durante um período de 24 horas, não estando previstas quantidades muito significativas de precipitação (10mm em 24 horas).








A previsão oficial do IPMA está de acordo com este cenário; não há avisos.

Baseados apenas na observação das imagens de satélite poder-se-ia pensar que uma situação que justificasse avisos se aproximava. Tal parece não ser o caso.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 14:49)

A dissipação tem atrasado a chegada das células à Madeira, ainda não há registo de precipitação em qualquer estação:








curiosamente a nublosidade organiza-se melhor agora e tem mais aspecto de frente, como aliás aparece identificada na carta sinóptica de superfície das 06horas, associada a um vale depressionário muito pouco cavado: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A actividade eléctrica tem diminuído:


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 16:29)

Sem precipitação nem trovoada nas proximidades da Madeira até às 16 horas:






apesar da nublosidade avançar e cobrir as ilhas:


----------



## jonhfx (26 Out 2014 às 16:51)

Boa tarde.
A Oeste-Zonas altas da Calheta, vai "chuviscando"  desde as 16h.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 19:21)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> A Oeste-Zonas altas da Calheta, vai "chuviscando"  desde as 16h.



Parece que a dissipação da frente foi mais acelerada do que o previsto. Até às 18 horas nenhuma precipitação excepto 0,1mm na Calheta e na Bica da Cana. Trovoada nem chegou perto:





No entanto a nublosidade é abundante e encobre o céu, provavelmente apenas média e alta:





Aliás a previsão só apontava para condições favoráveis a aguaceiros e trovoadas e na previsão significativa não havia sequer referência a isso.


----------



## MadWeather (26 Out 2014 às 20:15)

Boa noite
Aqui em Calheta nós tivemos chuvisco e trovada


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 20:24)

MadWeather disse:


> Boa noite
> Aqui em Calheta nós tivemos chuvisco e trovada



Trovoada ouvida ao longe ou mesmo aí em cima? Por volta de que horas?


----------



## MadWeather (26 Out 2014 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada ouvida ao longe ou mesmo aí em cima? Por volta de que horas?


19.30hrs mais ou menos


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2014 às 00:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado. A temperatura ronda os 18ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco/parcialmente nublado. Durante a madrugada, caiu algum chuvisco, mas de pouca duração.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental relativamente a precipitação.






> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 107/2014*





> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> Devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações actividade moderada e descolamento para leste, prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo para as ilhas do Grupo Central e Oriental. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...
























Continuação de um bom domingo. Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Hazores (27 Out 2014 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, à cerca de um hora que chove fraco mas de uma forma constante, a humidade também já se faz sentir...


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Out 2014 às 01:58)

Boa Noite

Aqui por Angra a mesma situação descrita pelo Hazores ... Chuva não muito forte mas constante há já algum tempo ...


----------



## Nsantos79 (27 Out 2014 às 14:49)

Terá a ver com mau tempo... agora segue novamente para a costa africana e a ganhar altitude.





[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## paulaazores1975 (27 Out 2014 às 15:22)

Boa tarde, 

Tou um pouco surpresa com a ultima informacao...o que faz um aviao da Quantas por terras acorianas??


----------



## paulaazores1975 (27 Out 2014 às 15:27)

Sobretudo quando estamos tao longe da rota deles?


----------



## hfernandes (27 Out 2014 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,

Contam-se mais de 168 horas (7dias), o tempo em que a temperatura instantânea do ar nesta estação (https://www.facebook.com/Estacaometeorologicasalao?ref=hl), não foi inferior a 20ºC, o último registo inferior à referida temperatura foi às 9h55 do dia 20/10/2014. Um registo impressionante ao qual temos que acrescentar o facto de estarmos em Outubro e a estação encontra-se perto da cota dos 300 metros.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 16:44)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tou um pouco surpresa com a ultima informacao...o que faz um aviao da Quantas por terras acorianas??



O voo era de Marraquexe para Ponta Delgada efectivamente. Originalmente estava agendada chegada para as 12:40, neste momento aparece com chegada prevista para as 19:40 no site da Qantas por atraso. Nova partida de Marraquexe prevista para as 18:00. Não deixa de ser estranho. Como é que estão as condições aí? Não parece haver vento significativo. Há nevoeiro?

Abortou a tentativa de aterragem às 14:20 por que motivo?

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/QFA6034/history/20141027/1336Z/tracklog

não o encontro aqui: http://www.flightradar24.com/34.53,-18.18/7
nem aqui: http://www.flightstats.co.uk/FlightStatus/flightStatusByRoute.do?departure=(RAK) Menara Airport, Marrakech, MA&arrival=(PDL) Joao Paulo II Airport, Ponta Delgada (Azores), PT&departureDate=2014-10-27&x=20&y=7

flihgt status no site da Qantas suspendeu informação neste momento

https://www.facebook.com/Airlinehubbuzz/posts/776714532385323

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...297.1073741828.100007218857248&type=1&theater

é um voo charter com um périplo especial.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2014 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu praticamente encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o dia foi marcado principalmente por chuvisco, desde a madrugada até a meio da tarde. A partir do meio da tarde, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade para o final da tarde. Começou a cair novamente algum chuvisco a partir do final da tarde até há pouco.





Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 22:07)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na Madeira (Porto Santo: 0mm):


----------



## Cluster (27 Out 2014 às 23:15)

hfernandes disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Contam-se mais de 168 horas (7dias), o tempo em que a temperatura instantânea do ar nesta estação (https://www.facebook.com/Estacaometeorologicasalao?ref=hl), não foi inferior a 20ºC, o último registo inferior à referida temperatura foi às 9h55 do dia 20/10/2014. Um registo impressionante ao qual temos que acrescentar o facto de estarmos em Outubro e a estação encontra-se perto da cota dos 300 metros.



É sem duvida um valor muito alto a 300 m. Gostava que existissem estações ou estações amadoras em sítios com potencial para bater a da Ponta do Sol do IPMA, ainda não o há:P

Parabéns pelo estação


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Boa Tarde ...

Por aqui dia muito escuro e chuvoso embora essa mesma chuva seja fraca ... O típico dia cinzentão à moda da Escócia ... 

E pelos vistos este tempo escocês não é exclusivo aqui da Terceira como comprova esta foto tirada pela Kathy Rita hoje de manhã no Corvo ao capacete ...


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Detesto humidade e nevoeiros....


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2014 às 00:23)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, foi mais um dia húmido por São Miguel e pelas restantes ilhas. O céu apresentou-se encoberto durante todo o dia, com nevoeiro/neblina em algumas zonas, principalmente nas terras altas, à semelhança dos dias anteriores. Começou a cair algum chuvisco para o final da tarde.

Vigorará amanhã um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 108/2014*





> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> A passagem de um sistema frontal deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo nas ilhas do Grupo Central, prevendo-se precipitação pontualmente FORTE. Nestas condições, emite-se:
> 
> **** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ****
> ...
















Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2014 às 00:57)

Nevoeiro por aqui...

A temperatura ronda os 20ºC.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2014 às 02:08)

Estas fotografias foram tiradas há cerca de 1h em *Vila do Porto, na Ilha de Santa Maria *e mostram o nevoeiro que se faz sentir na ilha, associado à humidade elevada. Em todo o arquipélago, verifica-se este tempo húmido, marcado por neblinas/nevoeiro.


Autor: Ricardo Pacheco


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2014 às 02:31)

É possível observar nas últimas imagens das câmaras do Spotazores a presença de nevoeiro em todas as ilhas devido à humidade elevada que se regista.


*Ilha de Santa Maria

Praia Formosa
*


*


Ilha de São Miguel

Ponta Delgada
*





*Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada
*


*


Praia das Milícias, PDL
*


*


São Roque, PDL*



*


Lagoa
*






*Ilha Terceira

Angra do Heroísmo
*





*Ilha Graciosa

Santa Cruz da Graciosa
*





*Ilha do Pico

Lajes do Pico
*


*


Madalena do Pico
*





*Ilha do Faial

Horta
*






*Ilha do Corvo

Vila do Corvo
*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Bom dia! Hoje aqui pelo concelho de Lagoa o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com nevoeiros e neblinas nas zonas mais altas. Em algumas zonas do concelho também já caíram alguns chuvisco pouco significativos


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2014 às 12:20)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã. 
17ºC e 93%HR


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 14:44)

Rog disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Pelo norte da Madeira alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.
> 17ºC e 93%HR



A precipitação de ontem teve uma distribuição espacial curiosa: periférica/norte evitando as zonas montanhosas centrais.
O Areeiro ficou a zero com o Santo da Serra ali ao lado a acumular 8,7 por exemplo:


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado marcado por alguns aguaceiros fortes ... Neste momento não chove mas é como se tivesse para chover a qualquer momento ...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2014 às 19:39)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se mais uma vez encoberto, excepto durante a manhã que se apresentou muito nublado . A madrugada foi marcada por nevoeiro e chuvisco.

O nevoeiro persistiu em algumas ilhas durante o dia de hoje. Estas fotografias foram tiradas hoje de manhã em *Vila do Porto, na Ilha de Santa Maria*.


Autor: Ricardo Pacheco













































Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Out 2014 às 20:18)

Boas ... Dizer que por aqui começou a chover com alguma intensidade há alguns minutos e que pareceu-me ver um flash embora não tenha sido acompanhado de trovão ...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central (até às 02h00) e para o Grupo Oriental (a partir das 23h00) devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.



*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 109/2014*

_O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se: _

_**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 00UTC de 2014-10-30 e as 12UTC de 30-10-2014 Precipitação pontualmente FORTE. _

_**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-10-29 e as 03UTC de 30-10-2014 Precipitação pontualmente FORTE._


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Boas ... Dizer que já há bastante tempo que chove com intensidade aqui por Angra ... Constatar também que a actividade eléctrica não se confirmou visto que aquele flash foi isolado ...


----------



## paulaazores1975 (30 Out 2014 às 12:49)

Nevoeiro continua a afetar ligacoes aereas nos Acores


----------



## Afgdr (30 Out 2014 às 13:42)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, a madrugada foi marcada por aguaceiros fortes e algum vento, que se prolongaram pela manhã, até às 8h e tal +/-. Às 3h e tal, quando começou a chover, a chuva era torrencial...





Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2014 às 15:12)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na ilha da Madeira, não tendo chovido na costa sul e em Porto Santo:


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2014 às 15:15)

Precipitação acumulada registada ontem nos Açores. Não é apresentado registo de precipitação da Terceira, Pico e de Santa Maria embora haja registos dos outros parâmetros:


----------



## pumabr (31 Out 2014 às 14:02)

Madeira sob aviso amarelo devido a chuva:
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...forte?utm_source=auto_rss&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 14:57)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



 E produziu notáveis acumulados! (20,3mm no observatório)


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:01)

pumabr disse:


> Madeira sob aviso amarelo devido a chuva:
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...forte?utm_source=auto_rss&utm_medium=facebook



Até agora nada. O extremo sul da frente a roçar a costa norte da Madeira:





5,1 mm em Lombo da Terça até às 16h. De resto, chuviscos, com algumas décimas de mm.
Até às 17h na mesma. Entre as 17 e as 18h já deve ter chovido mais.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2014 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco.

A temperatura ronda os 15ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco a muito nublado. Ontem, caiu alguma chuva fraca no início e no fim da noite.




Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 01:12)

Espectacular acumulado na costa norte da Madeira. em S.Vicente especialmente, 47,1mm entre as 19h e as 23h de ontem (30mm em Bica da Cana; 20,8mm em Lombo da Terça), aliás em aviso amarelo muito bem emitido:


----------

